# England are shyte at football



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Is it only me who think England are rubbish at football they can only win meaningless friendly matches but when it comes to the crunch they always lose . They have no passion no skill no change of pace they just lump it forward and hope for the best .

They have zero chance of winning the euros that's why I have laid them on betfair to lose I havre staked £10,000 to win £1700 si basically if they win I lose £10000 if they don't win the euros I win £1700 easiest money you could ever make


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

big vin said:


> Is it only me who think England are rubbish at football they can only win meaningless friendly matches but when it comes to the crunch they always lose . They have no passion no skill no change of pace they just lump it forward and hope for the best .
> 
> They have zero chance of winning the euros that's why I have laid them on betfair to lose I havre staked £10,000 to win £1700 si basically if they win I lose £10000 if they don't win the euros I win £1700 easiest money you could ever make


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Thier arses fall out when anything is at stake.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Abit behijd the times thinking like that

But not the greatest but got some decent dribblers and ball players now


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Woman's sport.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

big vin said:


> Is it only me who think England are rubbish at football they can only win meaningless friendly matches but when it comes to the crunch they always lose . They have no passion no skill no change of pace they just lump it forward and hope for the best .
> 
> They have zero chance of winning the euros that's why I have laid them on betfair to lose I havre staked £10,000 to win £1700 si basically if they win I lose £10000 if they don't win the euros I win £1700 easiest money you could ever make


 Although I agree I still wouldn't stake that much iv got some f**ked up luck lol


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Alvin said:


> Although I agree I still wouldn't stake that much iv got some f**ked up luck lol


 Trust me it's free money


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I hope they win now..............but hope wont make up for the fact we blatantly wont.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> I hope they win now..............but hope wont make up for the fact we blatantly wont.


 Hope all you want just watch them get stuffed by all the top teams


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

England normally have 4 or 5 good attempts at goal and miss them all.....Russia will have one and score....


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> England normally have 4 or 5 good attempts at goal and miss them all.....Russia will have one and score....


 Russia are rubbish


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

big vin said:


> Russia are rubbish


 And still we cannot score.....LOL


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

big vin said:


> Russia are rubbish


 You're better than them aren't you?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Better at what football ? no I'm not a footballer


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

To be that far offside as a pro footballer is fu**ing embarrassing.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

We are playing really well so far other than Lallana fluffing it a few times


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Playing it off the wings and getting nowhere. Need to link up alli with kane down the middle


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

We have fluffed valuable chances.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

jake87 said:


> Playing it off the wings and getting nowhere. Need to link up alli with kane down the middle


 We've made quite a few openings


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

And fluffed valuable chances


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> And fluffed valuable chances


 Actually dominating a tournament game is a good start


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Actually dominating a tournament game is a good start


 Dominating.....???? 0 - 0

This makes me laugh. The objective of the game is to put the ball in the net. Both teams have equally failed to do so.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Pics of bet please


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Fifa world ranking:

Russia 29

England 11


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

big vin said:


> Is it only me who think England are rubbish at football they can only win meaningless friendly matches but when it comes to the crunch they always lose . They have no passion no skill no change of pace they just lump it forward and hope for the best .
> 
> They have zero chance of winning the euros that's why I have laid them on betfair to lose I havre staked £10,000 to win £1700 si basically if they win I lose £10000 if they don't win the euros I win £1700 easiest money you could ever make


 Just incase you miss it



luther1 said:


> Pics of bet please


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Inb4 no Audi


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Dominating.....???? 0 - 0
> 
> This makes me laugh. the objective of the game is to put the ball in the net. both teams have equally failed to do so.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great players, s**t team, always been England's problem


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Prefer watching that first half than the normal football England play at a tournament where we can't even touch the ball. It was a good first half that deserves a better scoreline.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 Ok if they dominate for 90 mins and the score remains 0 - 0 what does this score mean?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> We've made quite a few openings


 We should have scored by now. It's no surprise that the the players aren't on the same wavelength. They're trying to play like spurs in the redknapp era and it's not working for them.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

killamanjaro said:


> Just incase you miss it


 In4OPs Excuse


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

jake87 said:


> We should have scored by now. It's no surprise that the the players aren't on the same wavelength. They're trying to play like spurs in the redknapp era and it's not working for them.


 Creating chances is the hardest thing in football, if we have another 45 mins like that I will be amazed if we don't score.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

get chucky off and get pete on the pitch


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ok if they dominate for 90 mins and the score remains 0 - 0 what does this score mean?


 It means we drew a game we dominated brainiac :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Creating chances is the hardest thing in football, if we have another 45 mins like that I will be amazed if we don't score.


 Fking retard. we have created more chances than we have scored numb nuts. We have always had a problem with putting the ball in the back of the net. if we had real world class footballers in our team we would be 3 up......! FFS


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Just watched most of the first half, 2 s**t teams playing s**t football.

they both look like they are panicking all the fu**ing time.

Go and watch Billy Connolly's take on British footballers compared to Brazilians, its still true and its about 30 years old.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

big vin said:


> Is it only me who think England are rubbish at football they can only win meaningless friendly matches but when it comes to the crunch they always lose . They have no passion no skill no change of pace they just lump it forward and hope for the best .
> 
> They have zero chance of winning the euros that's why I have laid them on betfair to lose I havre staked £10,000 to win £1700 si basically if they win I lose £10000 if they don't win the euros I win £1700 easiest money you could ever make


 Pic of the lay or no lay


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gnats Chuff said:


> In4OPs Excuse


 There wont be no excuses cah we all know everyones made it on ukm and if they havent they know someone who has


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Why the f**k is kane taking our corners he should be in the box. Let's wait till 60th min vardy will run them 2 Russian dinosaur cb into retirement.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

S1dhu82 said:


> Why the f**k is kane taking our corners he should be in the box. Let's wait till 60th min vardy will run them 2 Russian dinosaur cb into retirement.


 I be backing him anytime if he comes on 60 min mark


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ive bet 10,000?? You fu**ing spent double that on s**t gear no one has heard of!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> It means we drew a game we dominated brainiac :thumb


 You cannot be better than a team which has the same score as you at full time. The objective of the game is to put the ball in the back of the net not fu**ing dominate the play FFS.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Creating chances is the hardest thing in football, if we have another 45 mins like that I will be amazed if we don't score.


 Putting the fu**ing ball in the back of the net is the hardest thing to do.

To do that you first have to create chances.

Just look at the amount of time these guys have on the ball, they are fu**ing walking around with it


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fking retard. we have created more chances than we have scored numb nuts. We have always had a problem with putting the ball in the back of the net. if we had real world class footballers in our team we would be 3 up......! FFS


 No need for insults 

You have a real lack of intelligence tbh, England's most recent problems have just been touching the ball at this level and always having worst ball possession. We are creating chances, you don't always score them. Another 45 mins like that and maybe we will take a few.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

banzi said:


> Just watched most of the first half, 2 s**t teams playing s**t football.
> 
> they both look like they are panicking all the fu**ing time.
> 
> Go and watch Billy Connolly's take on British footballers compared to Brazilians, its still true and its about 30 years old.


 Would that be the same Brazilian players that got smashed 7_ 1 by Germany in their own back yard in the last world cup ? They were good once upon a time though I'll give you that.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> No need for insults
> 
> You have a real lack of intelligence tbh, England's most recent problems have just been touching the ball at this level and always having worst ball possession. We are creating chances, you don't always score them. Another 45 mins like that and maybe we will take a few.


 I hope we do.

You started with the retard meme. If you can't take it don't dish it out


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> No need for insults
> 
> You have a real lack of intelligence tbh, England's most recent problems have just been touching the ball at this level and always having worst ball possession. We are creating chances, you don't always score them. Another 45 mins like that and maybe we will take a few.


 Totally agree barca madrid bayern Spain Germany all base there game on possession. If you have the ball they ain't gunna score.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I hope we do.
> 
> You started with the retard meme. If you can't take it don't dish it out


 It said your post was retarded which is accurate, it didn't call you a retard. Small differences.. :whistling:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You cannot be better than a team which has the same score as you at full time. The objective of the game is to put the ball in the back of the net not fu**ing dominate the play FFS.


 Course you can. More attempts/possession/pass completion.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> It said your post was retarded which is accurat, it didn't call you a retard. Small differences.. :whistling:


 Splitting hairs too. If you're going to post s**t at leased stand by it... ffs  .


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sen said:


> Course you can. More attempts/possession/pass completion.


 And the result is.........Still 0 - 0


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Splitting hairs too. If you're going to post s**t at leased stand by it... ffs  .


 I fully stand by the fact your post was retarded :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I fully stand by the fact your post was retarded :lol:


 ok this goes to show how much you know about football !

Russia will win 1 - 0 They will get one good chance and take it. 

I hope i'm wrong


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> ok this goes to show how much you know about football !
> 
> Russia will win 1 - 0 They will get one good chance and take it.
> 
> I hope i'm wrong


 Then they will win a game we dominated (so far).

I'm starting to think you could be mildly autistic


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mig8888 said:


> Would that be the same Brazilian players that got smashed 7_ 1 by Germany in their own back yard in the last world cup ? They were good once upon a time though I'll give you that.


 that same Brazilian team that got beat 7-1 by Germany would have still beaten England.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Then they will win a game we dominated (so far).
> 
> I'm starting to think you could be mildly autistic


 More insults LOL

TBH I am hugely autistic do you have a problem with that?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> More insults LOL
> 
> TBH I am hugely autistic do you have a problem with that?


 No, it was just an observation not an insult.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

sen said:


> Ive bet 10,000?? You fu**ing spent double that on s**t gear no one has heard of!!


 Lots of guys at my gym are taking the elexir with good results after I had done research also emailed the company who have confirmed authenticity. Coming to my forth week now and seeing gains also libido through the roof last in the last week


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> No, it was just an observation not an insult.


 You cannot determine if it was an insult or not. Only the person on the receiving end can. It was an insult just like your retard post. Now just leave me alone.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

big vin said:


> Lots of guys at my gym are taking the elexir with good results after *I had done research also emailed the company who have confirmed authenticity.* Coming to my forth week now and seeing gains also libido through the roof last in the last week


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Ha show me bet slip or no bet

I had this not long ago when I bought my new porsche put it on here that I had bought new porsche nobody believed me until I put up pictures and log book with my name on it and shut everyone up

Not biting this time


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

@big vin still no pic of bet tho


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

big vin said:


> Lots of guys at my gym are taking the elexir with good results after I had done research also emailed the company who have confirmed authenticity. Coming to my forth week now and seeing gains also libido through the roof last in the last week


 I'm only messing mate! I'd buy gear I'd never heard of. Unearth those hidden gems.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Russia are dominating the defencive game :thumbup1:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Quick screenshot of the bet then chap


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Russia are dominating the fair play game with no yellow cards.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The russian goalkeeper is dominating the goal keeping game. Kracking save.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

1=1 on yellow cards.

Lets hope we score.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

banzi said:


>


 Of you want I can show you the email from elexir


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Now England are the better team!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Get in


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

We have always been quite good at set plays


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

1-0

This means we are leading a game we've dominated for those who struggle with these things :lol:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

sen said:


> I'm only messing mate! I'd buy gear I'd never heard of. Unearth those hidden gems.


 It's seems hood I'm coming to forth week can see gains starting and libido started to go through the roof lots of guys at gum been taking it all rate it


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

True, for a country fkn obsessed with the poofy sport their absolute bollocks at it, its a joke. They should maybe concentrate on netball or summit, might do better


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

we have dominated the kick the ball into the crowd game.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

We're playing well imo. A lot better than we usually do.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

sen said:


> We're playing well imo. A lot better than we usually do.


 Woy has actually got it right and playing to the strengths of the attacking squad we've taken. Only one game but a really good start in my opinion.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ah well another shambolic show, just scraping through from a set piece!We were playing the rank 29th team in the world which puts it into perspective really.

Not a lot has changed in English international football. 3 minutes for Russia to equalise.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

big vin said:


> Of you want I can show you the email from elexir


 so you e-mail a company asking them of their product is genuine and they say "yes".

Sorted.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Or didn't win :lol:

Ffs England


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AAAAHHHHHHH hahahahahahahaah FFS

Oh dear PMSL


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Woy has actually got it right and playing to the strengths of the attacking squad we've taken. Only one game but a really good start in my opinion.


 oh s**t!!! But yeah it's been a good game.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ah well another shambolic show, just scraping through from a set piece!We were playing the rank 29th team in the world which puts it into perspective really.
> 
> Not a lot has changed in English international football. *3 minutes for Russia to equalise. *


 lol, didnt even need it


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Fkn shambles


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

sen said:


> oh s**t!!! But yeah it's been a good game.


 Drew the game but should be confident in the performance for the next games


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

So glad.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Russia Dominated the scoring of goals in open play part of the game ......


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Almost cashed out before that corner! WTF England


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Drew the game but should be confident in the performance for the next games


 Can't believe how we haven't won. Hopefully they will get confidence rather than be disappointed. Still think we're gonna win the tournament.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

banzi said:


> so you e-mail a company asking them of their product is genuine and they say "yes".
> 
> Sorted.


 No I emailed them asking if it was fake I showed them pics they confirmed it was not fake as the hologram and the expiry dates were correct that's what I meant


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Drew the game but should be *confident* in the performance for the next games


 FPMSL

More like embarrassed


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> FPMSL
> 
> More like embarrassed


 Didn't you ask to be left alone, you seem to be a bit noisy now. Medication wearing off? :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

We were playing a poor russian side ranked 29th

They scored in open play we could not.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> It means we drew a game we dominated brainiac :thumb


 Just to remind the special one :whistling:


----------



## e1usive (Sep 16, 2012)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Drew the game but should be confident in the performance for the next games


 Confident? Lmao, crack is one hell of a drug, these commentators must be on crack with the way they described our performance throughout the game.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Didn't you ask to be left alone, you seem to be a bit noisy now. Medication wearing off? :lol:


 I am autistic. You don't make the rules.... I do


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Drew the game but should be confident in the performance for the next games


 yep, cant put the ball in the net from open play regardless of the amount of chances.

Great stuff, cant wait for all the misses in the next game


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Just to remind the special one :whistling:


 What was the final score again.

What is the objective of the game.

Playing pretty football wins f**k all. Scoring the most goals while conceding very few wins tournaments. 1 - 1 is not dominating nothing.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

One advantage to being a Bolton Wanderers fan is that it mentally prepares you for England's performance in tournaments


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> yep, cant put the ball in the net from open play regardless of the amount of chances.
> 
> Great stuff, cant wait for all the misses in the next game


 Vardy and Sturridge available, was just a fluke draw. It happens.

Anyone who can't see we dominated that game or can see the positives just don't understand the game.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> What was the final score again.
> 
> What is the objective of the game.
> 
> Playing pretty football wins f**k all. Scoring the most goals wins tournaments. 1 - 1 is not dominating nothing.


 We dominated the game, not the scoreline. You are struggling again.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Vardy and Sturridge available, was just a fluke draw. It happens.
> 
> Anyone who can't see we dominated that game or can see the positives just don't understand the game.


 Delusions right here ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Delusions right here ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


 Only the next game will answer that one 

The stats will show we dominated the game, it won't be the first time the dominant team failed to win.

Can't put it much simpler.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> We dominated the game, not the scoreline. You are struggling again.


 We dominated f**k all mate. If we start banging the goals in then and only then will I agree.

You could be saying we dominated every game we played, but we are on the first fu**ing bus home FFS

Get real fella


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Vardy and Sturridge available, was just a fluke draw. It happens.
> 
> Anyone who can't see we dominated that game or can see the positives just don't understand the game.


 Did you notice how happy the England team were when the ball went in the net as opposed to all the other times they booted it into the crowd and dominated the play?

...and its me that doesnt understand the game?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Only the next game will answer that one
> 
> The stats will show we dominated the game, it won't be the first time the dominant team failed to win.
> 
> Can't put it much simpler.


 I dominate you in this thread. look at the stats.

Night night sweet cheeks :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> Did you notice how happy the England team where when the ball went in the net as opposed to all the other times they booted it into the crowd?
> 
> ...and its me that doesnt understand the game?


 I know you can only focus on black and white and like to go round in circles with people. I won't be doing that. I'm sure most will understand the point I'm making.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Only the next game will answer that one [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]
> 
> The stats will show we dominated the game, it won't the first team the dominant team failed to win.
> 
> Can't put it much simpler.


 It's always the next game or the next World Cup.

Simple fact is, England's football squads have won nothing since before I was alive. Possibly before @banzi was alive.

....but they dominated!!

pull yourself together. :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Vardy and Sturridge available, was just* a fluke draw. It happens.*
> 
> Anyone who can't see we dominated that game or can see the positives just don't understand the game.


 Until the next game


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I dominate you in this thread. look at the stats.
> 
> Night night sweet cheeks :lol:


 You asked to be left alone crying, I think you might be having delusions :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It's always the next game or the next World Cup.
> 
> Simple fact is, England's football squads have won nothing since before I was alive. Possibly before @banzi was alive.
> 
> ...


 I was one

England have been building a team for 50 years.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It's always the next game or the next World Cup.
> 
> Simple fact is, England's football squads have won nothing since before I was alive. Possibly before @banzi was alive.
> 
> ...


 I'm first to admit how s**t we normally are. We did not play s**t tonight tho. We drew a game we dominated due to lack of composure. Put Sturridge in Lallanas positions and it's not a draw.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I know you can only focus on black and white and like to go round in circles with people. I won't be doing that. I'm sure most will understand the point I'm making.


 no one cares about the point you are making.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You asked to be left alone crying, I think you might be having delusions :lol:


 Then leave me alone....

same old England. I like to call them Jigsaw .....

They go to pieces in the box :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I'm first to admit how s**t we normally are. We did not play s**t tonight tho. We drew a game we dominated due to lack of composure.* Put Sturridge in Lallanas positions and it's not a draw.*


 PM Hodgson, he posts here under the name @TommyBananas


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> no one cares about the point you are making.


 You talk for everyone? God complex.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I'm first to admit how s**t we normally are. We did not play s**t tonight tho. We drew a game we dominated due to lack of composure. Put Sturridge in Lallanas positions and it's not a draw.


 Your talents are wasted, you should send England football your CV and also your analysis of the match and where you'd make improvements.

Wasted I tells thee.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You talk for everyone? God complex.


 and you just talk for most?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Your talents are wasted, you should send England football your CV and also your analysis of the match and where you'd make improvements.
> 
> Wasted I tells thee.


 Consider it done :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> and you just talk for most?


 Obviously, I said it didn't I :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Kick ball into opponent's net. :thumbup1:

Do NOT let opponent kick ball into your net.....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

big vin said:


> Is it only me who think England are rubbish at football they can only win meaningless friendly matches but when it comes to the crunch they always lose . They have no passion no skill no change of pace they just lump it forward and hope for the best .
> 
> They have zero chance of winning the euros that's why I have laid them on betfair to lose I havre staked £10,000 to win £1700 si basically if they win I lose £10000 if they don't win the euros I win £1700 easiest money you could ever make


 So you lost £10k?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> So you lost £10k?


 No not lost £10k I only lose £10k if England win the competition outright which is never going to happen


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

big vin said:


> No not lost £10k I only lose £10k if England win the competition outright which is never going to happen


 Quite unlikely isn't it?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Quite unlikely isn't it?


 Very unlikely that's why I'm saying £10k to win £1700 is a very good bet it's almost free money if you have and are willing to put the money down


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

big vin said:


> Very unlikely that's why I'm saying £10k to win £1700 is a very good bet it's almost free money if you have and are willing to put the money down


 tax?

Cant remember fully but dont you pay tax on your stake or tax on your winnings?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

banzi said:


> tax?
> 
> Cant remember fully but dont you pay tax on your stake or tax on your winnings?


 Tax on betting was abolished 20 years ago


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

big vin said:


> Tax on betting was abolished 20 years ago


 Lol, just shows how long it was since I had a bet


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

It was so cute to see.russian fans jump.over the.fence to.greet fans with hugs n kisses


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

Wales will win next by bale free kick at 89.999999999999.0.5.second


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

big vin said:


> No not lost £10k I only lose £10k if England win the competition outright which is never going to happen


 not a bad bet you're in a win-win situation


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> not a bad bet you're in a win-win situation


 It's a very calculated bet the odds on England winning are massive if you go off for as they never win anything but the fact that English fans are patriotic means that they will bet on England to win and nobody else so the bookies will lower the price because of the huge liability if they win it's not a true price the price us much lower than it should be which is good for me as I win more x


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Football is a fu**ing pathetic excuse for a national sport ban it and behead every player!! Viva la revolution! !!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Had loads of texts after the game last night. It always makes me laugh how people talk about draws / losses in football...

"We should have won because we had the most chances"

"We were the better team"

"We dominated possession"

Newsflash: The object of the game is to score the most goals, not the above! It's meaningless. To be honest, if a team did all 3 of the above and still draw / lose, then that would actually make the other team the better one if anything, because they've produced the same amount - or more - goals with less opportunity.

If your team gets embarrassed all the way through the game, but score a winning goal in the dying seconds, then you still have the better team.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> Had loads of texts after the game last night. It always makes me laugh how people talk about draws / losses in football...
> 
> "We should have won because we had the most chances"
> 
> ...


 So if England come up against Spain in the knockout stages. Spain totally dominate the game, play the much better football all round then England sneak a 93rd minute winner with their only shot of the game. Will you and everyone on here say England are the better team ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

lol , read in the paper this morning, England have never won the opening game in the Euro competition EVER.

f**k me thats s**t.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

mig8888 said:


> So if England come up against Spain in the knockout stages. Spain totally dominate the game, play the much better football all round then England sneak a 93rd minute winner with their only shot of the game. Will you and everyone on here say England are the better team ?


 Yes I will, because the winner of the game - and thus the better team - is determined by goals scored. That's the single aim of the game. The rest is just shite for commentators and pundits to spout.

To flip the argument back at you, in the scenario you mentioned, would you rather England 'dominated' all the play and then lost due to a late goal or played shite but won with a late goal? If it's the latter, then you just cancelled out your own argument. If it's the former, then you need to look up the definition of football.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mig8888 said:


> So if England come up against Spain in the knockout stages. Spain totally dominate the game, play the much better football all round then England sneak a 93rd minute winner with their only shot of the game. Will you and everyone on here say England are the better team ?


 Yes

They defended better and scored a goal then they are the better side....It is not rocket science. I think you should read the rules. Last time I looked the team that scores the most and concedes the least amount of goals is the better side. It says F all about dominating play! Who knows what the opposition's tactics are. They might just sit back soak up all of the pressure and take that one chance on the break.

Football.......it's a funny old game


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes
> 
> They defended better and scored a goal then they are the better side....It is not rocket science. I think you should read the rules. Last time I looked the team that scores the most and concedes the least amount of goals is the better side. It says F all about dominating play! Who knows what the opposition's tactics are. They might just sit back soak up all of the pressure and take that one chance on the break.
> 
> Football.......it's a funny old game


 EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sky sports seem to think you can dominate a game without winning it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Sky sports seem to think you can dominate a game without winning it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 128486


 But missed all of them FFS


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> But missed all of them FFS


 Leave me alone :whistling:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> But missed all of them FFS


 Just like the boxer that lands the most shots, but gets knocked out. He deserved to win, right? :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

It's a bit like saying that Branch Warren threw his weights the loudest and totally dominated all the other bodybuilder a by a country mile. He's the better bodybuilder regardless of the score sheets....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Leave me alone :whistling:


 NO

You are a sponge sheep soaking up whatever the media spout.

Going off the statistics if russia had 9 shots on target the game would have ended 9 - 1


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> But missed all of them FFS


 If each time England got the ball, they just booted it as hard as they could towards the goal(not their own) then they'd have shitloads of shots at goal and should surely win?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> NO
> 
> You are a sponge sheep soaking up whatever the media spout.
> 
> Going off the statistics if russia had 9 shots on target the game would have ended 9 - 1


 They would have had to create 9 chances to do so tho. Come on stevie keep up..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Just like the boxer that lands the most shots, but gets knocked out. He deserved to win, right? :lol:


 I'm sure boxers have dominated a fight to get caught in the last round. He dominated but lost.

What's your point?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If each time England got the ball, they just booted it as hard as they could towards the goal(not their own) then they'd have shitloads of shots at goal and should surely win?


 The crowd saved more than the russian keeper.... :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The crowd saved more than the russian keeper....[IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> They would have had to create 9 chances to do so tho. Come on stevie keep up..


 One chance was enough to stop a team who are 18 places above them in the fifa world rankings


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> They would have had to create 9 chances to do so tho. Come on stevie keep up..


 create a chance?

f**k me its just either one good pass or a dribble past a man FFS.

Also, did Maradona have a chance of scoring this when he got the ball?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> create a chance?
> 
> f**k me its just either one good pass or a dribble past a man FFS.


 And either of those things would create a chance.

Come on bonzo what's your point? :lol:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I'm sure boxers have dominated a fight to get caught in the last round. He dominated but lost.
> 
> What's your point?


 Simply that the end result is all that counts. The rest is just shite people spout. Haha.

If people really want to analyse stats, then you could argue that Russia were the better team because their shots to goal ratio was higher, they let England do all the running around and passing etc, but still came out equal.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> And either of those things would create a chance.
> 
> Come on bonzo what's your point? :lol:


 when does the creation of a chance become a chance?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

England possession: 52%
Russia's: 48%

England passes completed: 371
Russia's: 323

England passing accuracy: 87%
Russia's: 80%

England goals: 1
Russian: 1

I don't mean to sound like a c**t mate, but I don't think your usage of the word 'dominated' is particularly fitting. Just an observation!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Simply that the end result is all that counts. The rest is just shite people spout. Haha.
> 
> If people really want to analyse stats, then you could argue that Russia were the better team because their shots to goal ratio was higher, they let England do all the running around and passing etc, but still came out equal.


 Of course the end result is all that counts. Never said otherwise.

Although I'd rather watch us play decent and draw than watch us play shite and draw.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Although I'd rather watch us play decent and draw than watch us play shite and draw.


 I would too. Even though it's more frustrating that way. :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ares said:


> England possession: 52%
> Russia's: 48%
> 
> England passes completed: 371
> ...


 Find the first half stats as that's the point when I said we were dominant.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ares said:


> England possession: 52%
> Russia's: 48%
> 
> England passes completed: 371
> ...


 All that poncing about yet only a draw.

Looks like the only thing that they dominated were each other in the showers. :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

same old england....All show and no go.

If you look at the top international teams, when they create the chance they take that chance. Without being able to convert the chances into goals a team is useless. It is goals which count in this game bonny lad. I think some on here need to reevaluate what a good side is!!


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> Yes I will, because the winner of the game - and thus the better team - is determined by goals scored. That's the single aim of the game. The rest is just shite for commentators and pundits to spout.
> 
> To flip the argument back at you, in the scenario you mentioned, would you rather England 'dominated' all the play and then lost due to a late goal or played shite but won with a late goal? If it's the latter, then you just cancelled out your own argument. If it's the former, then you need to look up the definition of football.


 I would prefer England or my club side ( I actually go to football matches ) to win under any circumstances. but as I have done on many occasions I would also admit that we didn't deserve it and we're lucky to do so and the best team on the day lost.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Find the first half stats as that's the point when I said we were dominant.


 Its a game of two halves :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Of course the end result is all that counts. Never said otherwise.
> 
> Although I'd rather watch us play decent and draw than watch us play shite and draw.


 It would appear your definition of a "chance" seems to be a missed opportunity.

So, the team that misses the most is the best team??


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mig8888 said:


> I would prefer England or my club side ( I actually go to football matches ) to win under any circumstances. but as I have done on many occasions I would also admit that *we* didn't deserve it and *we're* lucky to do so and the best team on the day lost.


 its "they"and "they're" , unless you were playing of course.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

England havnt played that well in a tournament for over a decade, good to see all the young guns playing with no

fear..Wales might do a number on them though,big game Thursday.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Its a game of two halves :lol:


 Nice observation there stevie, well done lol


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Daniel sturridge needs to be starting hes world class. Probably the only world class player england have


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't remember many people thinking Chelsea were the better team when they knocked barca out the champ league.

Can't believe how people struggle to see that results don't always reflect the performance. Bonzo can be ignored as he's a self confirmed troll anyway and would argue any point just to argue :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Oli1988 said:


> Daniel sturridge needs to be starting hes world class. Probably the only world class player england have


 the team will have a new look Thursday for sure.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Don't remember many people thinking Chelsea were the better team when they knocked barca out the champ league.
> 
> Can't believe how people struggle to see that results don't always reflect the performance. Bonzo can be ignored as he's a self confirmed troll anyway and would argue any point just to argue :lol:


 at what point did Maradona's receiving of the ball become "a chance"?

Try and explain for me please.

For me, bearing in mind the opposition was England was when it fell at his feet.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd rather we played ok and don't win than played s**t and didn't win.

At least the game was worth watching.

Wouldnt care if England lost every game as long as they put in a decent performance and last night was decent.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> *Don't remember many people thinking Chelsea were the better team when they knocked barca out the champ league. *
> 
> Can't believe how people struggle to see that results don't always reflect the performance. Bonzo can be ignored as he's a self confirmed troll anyway and would argue any point just to argue :lol:


 Who won?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> at what point did Maradona's receiving of the ball become "a chance"?
> 
> Try and explain for me please.
> 
> For me, bearing in mind the opposition was England was when it fell at his feet.


 It became a chance when he got to shoot at goal in that situation. His ability allowed him to create that chance for himself. That's just my interpretation.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

What about Celtic vs Barcelona?

13% possession for Celtic and they still won! Defo not the better team but yes, won.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

sen said:


> What about Celtic vs Barcelona?
> 
> 13% possession for Celtic and they still won! Defo not the better team but yes, won.


 You will be banging your head against a wall here mate. They don't understand that results don't always reflect the performance.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sen said:


> What about Celtic vs Barcelona?
> 
> 13% possession for Celtic and they still won! Defo not the better team but yes, won.


 They were the better team on the day against that opposition, they scored more goals. Which I believe still is the objective of the game.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You will be banging your head against a wall here mate. They don't understand that results don't always reflect the performance.


 I can see that from all the posts mate. At least England look like they're putting effort in, that's all I'm bothered about. Even if we don't win a game, the games are much better viewing than past tournaments. On paper though we should be hammering Russia and most other sides, I think.

Best england squad in a long time imo. On paper.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> It became a chance when he got to shoot at goal in that situation. His ability allowed him to create that chance for himself. That's just my interpretation. I'm sure you will have your own.
> 
> So let's hear yours.


 so, a shot at goal is a chance?

So if a team just shoots every time they get the ball regardless of where they are on the pitch thats them creating chances?

and a "chance" is the same as nearly scoring.

It just doesnt quite cut the mustard.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

sen said:


> I can see that from all the posts mate. At least England look like they're putting effort in, that's all I'm bothered about. Even if we don't win a game, the games are much better viewing than past tournaments. On paper though we should be hammering Russia and most other sides, I think.
> 
> Best england squad in a long time imo. On paper.


 I'm used to seeing us at tournaments with stupidly low possession stats and losing with a whimper. Last night we kept the ball well and created chances that on another day could have all gone in but that's football. It was a big improvement on the usual as far as I'm concerned. Far from same old England. But was only one game.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> so, a shot on goal is a chance?
> 
> So if a team just shoots every time they get the ball regardless of where they are on the pitch thats them creating chances?


 Maybe if it's Ronaldo on the ball :whistling:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I'm used to seeing us at tournaments with stupidly low possession stats and losing with a whimper. Last night we kept the ball well and created chances that on another day could have all gone in but that's football. It was a big improvement on the usual as far as I'm concerned. Far from same old England. But was only one game.


 Definitely. First time I can remember being excited watching an England game. Apart from italia 90. I cried.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I'm used to seeing us at tournaments with stupidly low possession *stats* and losing with a whimper. Last night we kept the ball well and created chances that on another day could have all gone in but that's football. It was a big improvement on the usual as far as I'm concerned. Far from same old England. But was only one game.


 The stats of the game are almost equal. This is poor considering the Russian side is ranked 29th in the world against England's 11th place. Why are people so blind to this s**t?

Take a good look at rule 10.....I have looked but I can't seem to find where points are given for allegedly "dominating play". You need to get the ball over the line in the oppositions net to score goals. It is that simple.

The main objective of soccer is to score a goal with any part of the body except the arms and hands. There are 17 Laws of the Game to ensure order and fairness in play. These were formulated byFIFA, the highest governing body of football in the world. The laws were mostly based on the first set of rules formulated by the Football Association, England's football body, in 1863. Below are the 17 Laws of the Game.

Soccer rule 1: Field of Play

The field of play must be between 90 and 120 meters long (100-131 yards) and between 45 to 90 meters wide (49-98 yards). In international games, the football field dimensions are 100-110 meters (109-120 yards) and 64-75 meters (70-82 yards).

The following areas of the football field must be marked: touchlines/sidelines, goal lines & goal areas, halfway line, center circle, penalty areas, arcs, & spots, and corner arcs. A flag post should be planted on each corner of the field.

Soccer rule 2: The Ball

The soccer ball's diameter must be 8.6 to 9 inches (22 to 23 cm) and must weigh 14 to 16 oz (400 to 450 grams). If it bursts while in play, the game is stopped and resumed by the referee dropping the ball between two players from opposing sides.

Soccer rule 3: Number of players

A football match is played by two teams of no more than eleven players each, with one player per side playing a goalkeeper. The minimum number of players in a soccer team is seven.

A match is not started or continued if there are less than seven players in a team. In official football competitions, the maximum number of substitutions is three. However, in friendly tournaments, there can be as many as six or unlimited substitutions, depending on what each side have agreed on together with the referee.

Soccer rule 4: Player's equipment

The following soccer equipments are required of each player: a shirt, shorts, socks, shin guards, and football boots. Goalkeepers from both sides should wear a kit that will distinguish them from the outfield players and the referees. Players are allowed to wear head gears but are discouraged from wearing most forms of jewelry.

Soccer rule 5: Head referee

The duties and responsibilities of the head referee in soccer include: ensuring that players wear the proper strip and equipment, signaling the start and end of game, citing and punishing violations of rules, stopping play if a player requires medical attention, deciding whether or not to continue a game, and keeping time.

The referee cites fouls and infringement of the rules and prevents repeated occurrences of unsportsmanlike conduct by cautioning players with a yellow card or sending them off with a red card. Two yellow cards in football is equivalent to a red card. A player who receives a red card in footballcannot be replaced so his team must continue the game with one man less.

Soccer rule 6: Assistant referees

The role of assistant referees in football or linesmen is primarily to assist the main referee by signaling for corner kicks, throw-ins, and violations of the offside law.

They may also bring to the referee's attention the infringements that he has not noticed of. However, it is always the head referee who has the final word.

Soccer rule 7: Match duration

The length of a soccer match is 90 minutes, played in two equal halves of 45 minutes. Additional minutes in a soccer game may be played at the end of each half to compensate for lost time during the game.

The added minutes are called "injury period" and should not be confused with the overtime, which is played in some competition if a winner is not yet decided after regulation time.

Soccer rule 8: Start/restart of play

A kickoff starts a football game and restarts it at the second half or after a goal is scored. The team which kicks off the ball at the beginning of the match is determined by a coin toss.

During the kickoff in football, only two players are allowed inside the center circle: the one kicking and the one receiving the ball.

Soccer rule 9: Ball in and out of play

The soccer ball is out of bounds when it has crossed the goal line or touchline whether on the ground or in air. If it rebounds off the referee, an assistant referee, a goal post, crossbar, or corner flag post and remains inside the field, then it is still in play.

*Soccer rule 10: Method of scoring*

A goal is scored in football if the ball crosses the goal line between the two goalposts and under the crossbar, as long as no violation of the rules has taken place. The side that scores the most goals wins. If both teams have the same number of goals at the end of the match, it is considered a draw even if neither of them scored a goal.

Soccer rule 11: Offside

A player is in offside position if there are fewer than two defenders (including the goalie) between him and the goal line. A violation of the offside rule in football occurs if he is in that position and the ball is played to him. A free kick is awarded to the opposition if a player is caught offside.

Soccer rule 12: Fouls and misconducts

The following are the most common fouls in football: kicking, tripping, pushing, or charging another player recklessly; striking or attempting to strike an opponent or any member of the opposing side. A foul is called if a player: makes a tackle but hits the player before the ball; deliberately handles the ball (except the goalkeeper in his proper area); or if he uses excessive force in defending an opponent.

Soccer rule 13: Free kicks

A free-kick in football restarts a play after a foul or rule infringement is committed and is usually taken from the spot where the violation was committed. A free-kick can either be "direct", in which a kicker may score directly, or "indirect", in which another player must touch the ball before a goal can be scored.

Soccer rule 14: Penalty kick

A penalty kick in football is awarded if a defender commits a foul inside his own penalty area. The kick is taken from the penalty spot and all the players (except the kicker and the goalkeeper) must be outside the penalty area and penalty arc.

Soccer rule 15: Throw-in

A throw-in in football is awarded to a team if the ball goes over the touchline. It is awarded to the team opposing the side that touched the ball last. The throw is taken from the spot where the ball goes out of bounds. The taker must throw the ball with both hands, both feet on the ground, and facing the field of play.

Soccer rule 16: Goal kick

A goal-kick in football is awarded to the defending team if the opposing team causes the ball to go over the goal-line. Any player from the defending side is allowed to take the goal kick. It must be taken anywhere on the goal area and must go beyond the penalty area or it will be retaken. The ball must be touched by another player before the taker can play it again.

Soccer rule 17: Corner kick

A corner kick in football is awarded to the attacking team if an opposing player is the last to touch the ball before it goes out of bounds on the goal-line. The attacking team resumes play by placing the ball in the corner arc nearest to where it crossed the goal line.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@Natty Steve'o 6 shots on target against 2 are almost equal?

Try harder


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> @Natty Steve'o 6 shots on target against 2 are almost equal?
> 
> Try harder


 The ones that counted were very equal 1 - 1... However...... This makes Russia two thirds more efficient at scoring goals than england. Now this is a poor statistic for the English side. Especially given the ranking system. 29th vs 11th LOL PMSL The same stat you quoted also means the english side are two thirds worse at defending then the russians. It don't look good for us when we meet half decent opposition now does it!!! :huh:

The stats don't lie....!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> @Natty Steve'o 6 shots on target against 2 are almost equal?
> 
> Try harder


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The ones that counted were very equal 1 - 1... However...... This makes Russia two thirds more efficient at scoring goals than england. Now this is a poor statistic for the English side. Especially given the ranking system. 29th vs 11th LOL PMSL The same stat you quoted also means the english side are two thirds worse at defending then the russians. It don't look good for us when we meet half decent opposition now does it!!! :huh:
> 
> The stats don't lie....!


 You see sport as black and white. Boxing was mentioned earlier. If a boxer was to land the most punches in a fight whilst getting hit the least but the judges gave the decision to the other fighter who deserved to win?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You see sport as black and white. Boxing was mentioned earlier. If a boxer was to land the most punches in a fight whilst getting hit the least but the judges gave the decision to the other fighter who deserved to win?


 The one who payed the judges the most money obviously....FFS you can't be that naive...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You see sport as black and white. Boxing was mentioned earlier. If a boxer was to land the most punches in a fight whilst getting hit the least but the judges gave the decision to the other fighter who deserved to win?


 in pro boxing it depends if they were quality punches or taps and easy jabs

Olympic Boxing is on number of punches landed regardless


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You see sport as black and white. Boxing was mentioned earlier. If a boxer was to land the most punches in a fight whilst getting hit the least but the judges gave the decision to the other fighter who deserved to win?


 It basically comes down to the quality of the leather thrown, rabbit punches, slap style punches, punching below the belt or the back of the head can get points deducted. The boxer who lands the most quality crisp shots should win as he is the better boxer. It is not all down to quantity.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

They were excellent direct shots to the face and body. Now answer the question.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> They were excellent direct shots to the face and body. Now answer the question.


 I already have....

You lost the football debate now you move onto boxing. PMSL.... Judges in boxing judge off a criteria and their own perception of that criteria/points system. This is why there are 3 judges. The guy who wins the most rounds amassing the most points across the three judges scorecards is the winner. This is despite what you're perception of the fight is through the information gleaned via you're own untrained eye.

Unless corrupt.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I already have....
> 
> You lost the football debate now you move onto boxing. PMSL.... Judges in boxing judge off a criteria and their own perception of that criteria/points system. This is why there are 3 judges. The guy who wins the most rounds amassing the most points across the three judges scorecards is the winner. This is despite what you're perception of the fight is through the information gleaned via you're own untrained eye.
> 
> Unless corrupt.


 You lost the football debate the moment you went crying to mommy after begging to be left alone. Getting noisy because England drew in the end which changed nothing has zero influence.

Performance

Does

Not

Always

Relate

To

The

Result.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Was bit like when you cried over not getting the tpw rep :lol: :lol:

Baby Stevo :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was bit like when you cried over not getting the tpw rep :lol: :lol:
> 
> Baby Stevo :thumb


 You take me far too seriously...... :lol:

Go and think of another debate. One you might have a chance of winning.... I don't think you will find one.... :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You lost the football debate the moment you went crying to mommy after begging to be left alone. Getting noisy because England drew in the end which changed nothing has zero influence.
> 
> Performance
> 
> ...


 England, multiple shots off target= s**t finishing and good defending by the opposition by crowding the striker causing him to fluff his chance.

England shots on target and saved = good goal keeping.

Next week Wales will win 2-0 and then you can come here and try and polish another turd.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Performance
> 
> Does
> 
> ...


 You're starting to get it...... the final result is just that, the result.....what happens in between is irrelevant. The final score was england 1 - russia -1. No amount of biging england up can change it, this is the result! The two teams were drawn.  FFs you are hard work :huh:


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You're starting to get it...... the final result is just that, the result.....*what happens in between is irrelevant.* The final score was england 1 - russia -1. No amount of biging england up can change it, this is the result! The two teams were drawn.  FFs you are hard work :huh:


 Lol?

The end result has no meaning, if you discard what let to it.

This applies to everything. You need context.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Test-e said:


> Lol?
> 
> The end result has no meaning, if you discard what let to it.


 What if you did not watch the game through work commitments. Does the result not matter also?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

lets us play *pretty dominating football* and score no goals..... = BFH


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Lol?
> 
> The end result has no meaning, if you discard what let to it.
> 
> This applies to everything. You need context.


 wonder how big the sport would be if every team played like Greece did to win euro 2004 or Chelsea the CL.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I think we can all safely say England are not going win the tournament and im going win £1700


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

big vin said:


> I think we can all safely say England are not going win the tournament and im going win £1700


 You mad, England will build on this solid performance.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

banzi said:


> You mad, England will build on this solid performance.


 I very rarely do big bets never lost a big football bet in my life will not lose this one either


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The England football team are like the city of Liverpool. The England team have been riding the glory of wining the world cup since '66 and Liverpool have been riding the glory of being where the Beatles came from since the 60's.

Sad, very sad.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I think we will struggle against the welsh


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I think we will struggle against the welsh


 Yes just like we did against the Welsh in the rugby


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

big vin said:


> Yes just like we did against the Welsh in the rugby


 I thought we won 

Grand slam? Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I thought we won
> 
> Grand slam? Please correct me if I'm wrong!


 I meant last years rugby world cup


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Need a good balance between a strong-ish defence, but good attacking mind. and Utilise substitutions well. Inject pace and Cobtrol around 65th min, likes of Sterling & Wilshere, I'll be very surprised if we come away with a Win come Thursday.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Or this, bring Sturridge, Milner and Wilshere on come 65th min


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Starz said:


> Or this, bring Sturridge, Milner and Wilshere on come 65th min
> 
> View attachment 128529


 I agree with you but do you really think the captain will be sat on the bench?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

jayDP said:


> I agree with you but do you really think the captain will be sat on the bench?


 Well, that's just it isn't it? I've never been convinced by Roy, I think the guys a liability even more so, when it matters, if he would of put on Sturridge or Vardy against russia, I'm confident we would of won 2-0 or 2-1 he is terrified to tell Rooney NO! And he never will, whilst he's our gaffa. Rooney should not be in the starting 11 I'm sick of seeing him build the 11 around Rooney, IT hindered Kane and Vardy against Portugal for gods sake, Roy still doesn't know his best 11


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Starz said:


> Well, that's just it isn't it? I've never been convinced by Roy, I think the guys a liability even more so, when it matters, if he would of put on Sturridge or Vardy against russia, I'm confident we would of won 2-0 or 2-1 he is terrified to tell Rooney NO! And he never will, whilst he's our gaffa. Rooney should not be in the starting 11 I'm sick of seeing him build the 11 around Rooney, IT hindered Kane and Vardy against Portugal for gods sake, Roy still doesn't know his best 11


 The starting 11 wasn't that bad but of course everyone will have their preferred lineups. Think if he put Vardy on at 1-0 would have been the best move.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Anyone else think Sterling is the most overrated chimp?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It is not the manager's fault. it is the fault of the media who make us out to have a better team than we have. I would say our international team is mediocre at best. Our players are mediocre who when surrounded by top quality player in the premiership gives them the opportunity to look half decent due to the time and space the surrounding team mates give them. Take them out of this bubble and put them together they struggle.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> It is not the manager's fault. it is the fault of the media who make us out to have a better team than we have. I would say our international team is mediocre at best. Our players are mediocre who when surrounded by top quality player in the premiership gives them the opportunity to look half decent due to the time and space the surrounding team mates give them. Take them out of this bubble and put them together they struggle.


 The media don't hype it like they used to, no one really expects us to win anything. Quarters would be a good achievement for this squad.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> The media don't hype it like they used to, no one really expects us to win anything. *Quarters would be a good achievement for this squad.*


 Are you feeling ok ?

If we get through the first round we are doing well LOL


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Are you feeling ok ?
> 
> If we get through the first round we are doing well LOL


 I've seen worse England teams than this make the quarters lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I've seen worse England teams than this make the quarters lol


 Fingers crossed


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> The starting 11 wasn't that bad but of course everyone will have their preferred lineups. Think if he put Vardy on at 1-0 would have been the best move.


 Exactly this! The Russian defence are all ages mid 30 guys, who would of crumbled if the pace of Vardy, I'm sorry for the bad vibes, but I have no hope, nor confidence in England under Roy. fu**ing didgeridoo lost owl looking ****! With our squad under someone more better, by rights we should go far in this tournament.



Mogadishu said:


> Anyone else think Sterling is the most overrated chimp?


 49mill for a snake, who's flopped, runs like wilma from Scooby doo and can't finish to save his life is not bad business.



Natty Steve'o said:


> *It is not the manager's fault. it is the fault of the media who make us out to have a better team than we have. I would say our international team is mediocre at best.  Our players are mediocre *who when surrounded by top quality player in the premiership gives them the opportunity to look half decent due to the time and space the surrounding team mates give them. Take them out of this bubble and put them together they struggle.


 Not sure if srs? Do you even football mate?



FuqOutDaWhey said:


> The media don't hype it like they used to, no one really expects us to win anything. Quarters would be a good achievement for this squad.


 This is the best England squad for years mate. Look at our attacking options, the midfield, the defence, even the gk position. We have Vardy, Kane, Sturridge, who all have a amazing goal to game ratio, all players even on bench are all starting 11 players, we should get to the semifinals strictly speaking. Our bench is worth more than many sides starting 11 plus their bench. It's ridiculous! Roy is just gonna do another McLaren, should of been gone come are exit of the World Cup ffs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Starz said:


> Exactly this! The Russian defence are all ages mid 30 guys, who would of crumbled if the pace of Vardy, I'm sorry for the bad vibes, but I have no hope, nor confidence in England under Roy. fu**ing didgeridoo lost owl looking ****! With our squad under someone more better, by rights we should go far in this tournament.
> 
> 49mill for a snake, who's flopped, runs like wilma from Scooby doo and can't finish to save his life is not bad business.
> 
> ...


 Let's see where we finish in the tournament. This will be an indication of how good we are. I think mediocre is a fair appraisal.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Never got the appeal of watching a bunch of millionaires kicking a ball around and throwing themselves on the ground if they are breathed on.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Let's see where we finish in the tournament. This will be an indication of how much of a shambles Roy Hodgson really is I think mediocre is a fair appraisal from my behalf, as I haven't a clue about the quality or worth of England's options.


 Fixed


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

benji666 said:


> Never got the appeal of watching a bunch of millionaires kicking a ball around and throwing themselves on the ground if they are breathed on.


 Why are you in this thread then? We are all hooligans United here, mwahahaha


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

This is the whole point of my post England are made out to be a lot better than they really are the bookmakers have them as short 8-1 to win the tournament which is all good news for me because I will win more money when they don't win it


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

How can anyone honestly say, that the current England squad lacks quality? Or is mediocre? What do you think the value of our starting 11 is in comparison to other sides? This is the best team in a while.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

big vin said:


> This is the whole point of my post England are made out to be a lot better than they really are the bookmakers have them as short 8-1 to win the tournament which is all good news for me because I will win more money when they don't win it


 Something doesn't add up with your bet.

You would need for odds to be at 7/1 to lay it at a liability of £10k to make £1.7k but odds have never been so low on Betfair as per screenshot,not even been under 7.5

At 8/1 you would need to have a liability of £11.9k and not £10k.

So you've either:

A) over exaggerated your profits

B ) not said the exact amount you've bet

C) Talking BS

View attachment 128546


View attachment 128547


View attachment 128548


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Starz said:


> How can anyone honestly say, that the current England squad lacks quality? Or is mediocre? *What do you think the value of our starting 11* is in comparison to other sides? This is the best team in a while.


 LoL'd at this.....You are blinded by the hype.... Let's see where we finish in the tournament. This will be a good indication of where we stand in the world's footballing stage. Forget the hype and the £££££ involved in the transfer market..... I mean a welshman is deemed the most expensive player FFS.

At the end of the day it boils down to results, sticking the ball in the back of the oppositions net. You can have the most expensive team in the world on paper but if they can't score they are s**t, its that simple.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> LoL'd at this.....You are blinded by the hype.... Let's see where we finish in the tournament. This will be a good indication of where we stand in the world's footballing stage. Forget the hype and the £££££ involved in the transfer market..... I mean a welshman is deemed the most expensive player FFS.
> 
> At the end of the day it boils down to results, sticking the ball in the back of the oppositions net. You can have the most expensive team in the world on paper but if they can't score they are s**t, its that simple.


 Big Natty Steve'o, If England go on to have a really good tournament, semi finals, final or even win it. Will you give them the credit they deserve or will you come out with a load of tosh about how they were lucky or the opposition was sub standard ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

England are shiteeeee.....some great players, but have never properly played well as a team....the starting 11 against Russia was bizarre


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

killamanjaro said:


> Something doesn't add up with your bet.
> 
> You would need for odds to be at 7/1 to lay it at a liability of £10k to make £1.7k but odds have never been so low on Betfair as per screenshot,not even been under 7.5
> 
> ...


 What are the odds on option c?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mig8888 said:


> Big Natty Steve'o, If England go on to have a really good tournament, semi finals, final or even win it. Will you give them the credit they deserve or will you come out with a load of tosh about how they were lucky or the opposition was sub standard ?


 What do you think.....?

I will tell it how it is. There would be no one person happier than me if england do well and go all the way. I will give praise and credit where it is due.

The trouble is no matter how many people bang on how good we are, we are yet to prove it on the world stage! I wish us well in the tournament but in the cold light of day I don't think we are good enough. irrespective of cost, hype, premiership, etc etc, we just ain't got what it takes.

I see no passion, no guts, no real determination, no leaders. What I do see is a bunch of overpaid millionaire prima-donnas poncing about the football field. We need to get back to basics, metaphorically roll the sleeves up and get some real structured graft done. Oh yeah and stick that ball into the back of the net. For a pro footballer to take a shot on goal and hit row J in the stand is a fkn disgrace if you ask me. he should at the very leased be on target or very near the target making the keeper do his job.

If you watch the england games of yesteryear 80s 90s 2000s once england score they s**t themselves, clamp up, play crab football (passing sideways) and try to protect their lead. There is no killer instinct. We need to play direct penetrating football to score goals. We always seem to fall to pieces in the box. I recon defoe should have been in the squad


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

There's a reason why English players only play in England!

I don't even remember the last time a foreign team even tried to buy an English player ffs

They're technically inept and too lazy to learn another language and if it weren't for the immigrants playing in the Prem that'd be a load of shite too


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

#Datguy said:


> There's a reason why English players only play in England!
> 
> I don't even remember the last time a foreign team even tried to buy an English player ffs
> 
> They're technically inept and too lazy to learn another language and if it weren't for the immigrants playing in the Prem that'd be a load of shite too


 Something we agree on :thumbup1:


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fair play bud, I don't agree with the way you think game should be played though lol. I'm a believer in possession football like Spain play and barcelona played under pep. Our problem in the past hast not been lack of passion but lack of real technical ability. This stems from the way we coach our kids. We have had a history of our kids playing on full sized pitches with an emphasise on big strong boys being better. You will often here parents shouting " get rid of it" instead of encouraging them to play out from the back. In countries like Brazil and Spain the play on small pitches with small balls with the focus being on technical ability. To be fair to us though how many teams in the world have won the world cup ? Great footballing nations like the Netherlands have never won it. Anyway I think we looked promising the other night for change


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

#Datguy said:


> There's a reason why English players only play in England!
> 
> I don't even remember the last time a foreign team even tried to buy an English player ffs
> 
> They're technically inept and too lazy to learn another language and if it weren't for the immigrants playing in the Prem that'd be a load of shite too


 What makes you think the premiership would be s**t without foreign players. English club sides completely dominated European football in the 70s and 80s before the ban. There were very very few foreign players then. If anything the fact is the premiership with all these foreign players in it has actually been weaker, with English club sides winning less in Europe.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mig8888 said:


> Fair play bud, I don't agree with the way you think game should be played though lol. I'm a believer in possession football like Spain play and barcelona played under pep. Our problem in the past hast not been lack of passion but lack of *real technical ability.* This stems from the way we coach our kids. We have had a history of our kids playing on full sized pitches with an emphasise on big strong boys being better. You will often here parents shouting " get rid of it" instead of encouraging them to play out from the back. In countries like Brazil and Spain the play on small pitches with small balls with the focus being on technical ability. To be fair to us though how many teams in the world have won the world cup ? Great footballing nations like the Netherlands have never won it. Anyway I think we looked promising the other night for change


 This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Real technical ability breeds confidence, it creates time on the ball not just for the player with the ball but the player receiving the ball too. A greater quality of passing which is easier control by the more technical player. Players being able to read the game giving better movement also is a great factor which is yet another spinoff of the added confidence which great technical ability creates.

Some of our players can trap a ball further than I could kick it. :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dier played in Portugal didn't he? Looks confident on the ball


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

mig8888 said:


> What makes you think the premiership would be s**t without foreign players. English club sides completely dominated European football in the 70s and 80s before the ban. There were very very few foreign players then. If anything the fact is the premiership with all these foreign players in it has actually been weaker, with English club sides winning less in Europe.


 Because all the best players in the Prem are foreign and over 50% of the amount of players are foreign (plucked 50% outa my ass but it'd be interesting to see the actually figures for foreign players In the prem). Without them it'd be marginally better than the championship

Comparing football in the 70s/80s to now is like comparing cars from the 70s/80s to now. England weren't doin too bad in car manufacturing at that time either


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Kane and Vardy in top 3 goal scorers this season.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Because the foreign players around them give them the time on the ball through their advanced technical ability. It is not a rush job like it would be like when the brits play.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

#Datguy said:


> Because all the best players in the Prem are foreign and over 50% of the amount of players are foreign (plucked 50% outa my ass but it'd be interesting to see the actually figures for foreign players In the prem). Without them it'd be marginally better than the championship
> 
> Comparing football in the 70s/80s to now is like comparing cars from the 70s/80s to now. England weren't doin too bad in car manufacturing at that time either


 Just saying it's an absolute FACT that the English top flight has won less in European competitions and therfore is weaker since the big influx of foreign players.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> LoL'd at this.....You are blinded by the hype.... Let's see where we finish in the tournament. This will be a good indication of where we stand in the world's footballing stage. Forget the hype and the £££££ involved in the transfer market..... I mean a welshman is deemed the most expensive player FFS.
> 
> At the end of the day it boils down to results, sticking the ball in the back of the oppositions net. You can have the most expensive team in the world on paper but if they can't score they are s**t, its that simple.


 I'm not blinded by the hype at all mate. you're missing the point here, the point is with the squad we have, we should be placing well in the euro's and it's as simple as that, it's just we've got a gaffa, who wants to fit a certain player in the 11 that f**ks up the whole play between are most attacking players on the pitch, as well as the potential formation. he had a good game the other night, but trust me, I've watched England a lot and I think, we are more successful without the talisman in our side.

you say, ''let's see where we finish'' thing is mate, as previously said, if we had a better gaffa, he'd get that extra 10% out of our players, he'd get the drive out of our 11, I feel Roy just goes with the motions, gets his tactics wrong more so than right, he could of brought Vardy on against Russia and didn't, yet from experience, look how well Vardy did, when he came on against Germany? scored instantly.

The fact is we have a potential world class squad, compare our squad with Switzerland, Russia, Slovakia, even big teams like France, every player of ours is a ''name'' and many are ''Proven'' statistics do not lie, go and look at Sturridge, Kane & Vardy's goal to game ratio, them 3 are worth over 100m alone, proven goalscorers.

The fact of the matter is, with our squad, we should be getting more, if you had a pep, a klopp or a mourinho managing that England side? or even Sam Allardyce, you know what, fcuk it! Sam Allardyce, I have a lot more confidence in him than Roy, as a England gaffa.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Starz said:


> I'm not blinded by the hype at all mate. you're missing the point here, the point is with the squad we have, we should be placing well in the euro's and it's as simple as that, it's just we've got a gaffa, who wants to fit a certain player in the 11 that f**ks up the whole play between are most attacking players on the pitch, as well as the potential formation. he had a good game the other night, but trust me, I've watched England a lot and I think, we are more successful without the talisman in our side.
> 
> you say, ''let's see where we finish'' thing is mate, as previously said, if we had a better gaffa, he'd get that extra 10% out of our players, he'd get the drive out of our 11, I feel Roy just goes with the motions, gets his tactics wrong more so than right, he could of brought Vardy on against Russia and didn't, yet from experience, look how well Vardy did, when he came on against Germany? scored instantly.
> 
> ...


 Fkn LOL :lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fkn LOL :lol:


 I'd honestly prefer him to be our gaffa over Roy mate.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Because the foreign players around them give them the time on the ball through their advanced technical ability. It is not a rush job like it would be like when the brits play.


 Were Kane and Vardy not 2 of the 3 best strikers in the league?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Starz said:


> I'd honestly prefer him to be our gaffa over Roy mate.


 Using your own selection process as far as stats are concerned. Hodgson has a far superior international resume with some good success stories.

*
Halmstad
*

Hodgson started his managerial career in 1976 at Allsvenskan side Halmstads BK, having been recommended by then-Malmö FF manager Bob Houghton.[6] Hodgson spent five years at Halmstad, winning the league championship in 1976 and 1979. His success with Halmstad in 1976 is considered one of the biggest surprises of all time in Swedish football.[9] The year before, Halmstad had struggled against relegation, surviving only on goal difference and before the 1976 campaign began they were almost universally tipped for relegation. Hodgson himself says that "my greatest achievement would have to be the water-into-wine job at Halmstads BK."[9]

*
Bristol City
*

In 1980, he moved to Bristol City in his native England, where he was assistant manager to Bob Houghton from 1980 to 1982 and manager from January to April 1982. Due to the club's financial problems he was largely unsuccessful and was sacked after four months in charge.[10] Commenting later on his time at Bristol City, Hodgson said: "Bristol City was nothing short of a disaster in that we had only been there for a matter of weeks before the banks started to pull the rug from underneath the club. My job when I eventually took over, as caretaker manager, was quite simply to carry on in the aftermath of all the players leaving the club and just fulfilling the fixtures."[11]

*
Oddevold, Örebro
*

In 1982, Hodgson moved back to Sweden to take over Swedish football Division 2 side IK Oddevold part-way through the 1982 season. Hodgson could not save the club from relegation as they finished eleventh, one point off safety. In 1983, he moved to fellow Division 2 side Örebro SK.[10] In his first season, Örebro finished third. In his second season, the club finished first and were promoted to the Allsvenskan [12]

*
Malmö FF
*



Roy Hodgson (1987)

In 1985, he took over at Malmö FF, which he led to five consecutive league championships, two Swedish championships (at the time the Swedish championship was decided through play-offs) and two Swedish Cups. In European competitions, Malmö took part in the Intertoto Cup in 1985, 1986, 1987, 1988 and 1989. At the time, there were no winners as only the group stages were contested. In the 1985-86 UEFA Cup, Malmö lost to Videoton on away goals in the first round. In the 1986-87 European Cup Winners' Cup, they beat Apollon Limassol in the first round and Tirana in the second round, losing to Ajax in the quarter finals. In the 1987-88 European Cup, Malmö were eliminated in the first round by Anderlecht. In the 1988-89 UEFA Cup, Malmö beat Torpedo Moscow in the first round after extra time and lost to the club Hodgson would manage seven years later, Inter Milan, in the second round. Narrowly losing 1-0 at home, they secured a 1-1 draw at the San Siro. Hodgson's greatest continental achievement at Malmö came the following year in the 1989-90 European Cup. The club knocked the Italian champions Inter Milan out of the European Cup in the first round, winning 1-0 at home and drawing 1-1 at the San Siro. In the second round, Malmö lost to Mechelen. Due to his successful time at Malmö, Hodgson is still highly appreciated by the club's fans who have unofficially named a section of the new Swedbank Stadion "Roy's Hörna" (Roy's Corner).[13] Hodgson continues to be held in high regard at Malmö, where he is known as "Royson".[14]

*
Influence on Swedish football
*

First it must be established that Hodgson, just like Houghton learned the Swedish language very fast, which was appreciated by his players. Although Swedish may sound "mumbo-jumbo" to Englishment at start, Swedish is fairly closely related language to English and not difficult to learn for an ambitious Englishman.

His early coaching career was closely linked to that of his friend Bob Houghton; they worked together at Maidstone, Stranraer and Bristol City and they both worked in Swedish football at the same time. Houghton moved to Sweden with Malmo in 1974 and two years later installed Hodgson at Halmstad. The pair are credited with transforming football in Sweden[15] and bringing in zonal marking for the first time to Swedish football.[15] Swedish teams at the time were influenced by German football[16] and used a sweeper with 3 or 5 in defence, favouring man-marking.[17] The two were known in Sweden as English Roy and English Bob.[18]

Besides zonal marking, the defence pressed hard and maintained a high offside line.[16] Their teams counter-attacked with long passes played in behind the opposition's defence.[16] Instead of playing with a team that was very spread out from one end of the field to the other, with a libero who stayed in his penalty area and a centre-forward who never tracked back, they set up a system of zonal defence, a back four, people pushing up and getting the ball forward into the final area much more quickly.[16][19] Houghton and Hodgson had considerable success, winning five out of six Swedish titles between 1974 and 1979.

*
Neuchâtel Xamax
*

Malmö offered Hodgson a lifetime contract, but he declined, saying later that "moving to another place seemed exciting. The decision was also financial. Swedish taxes were so high that even if you were being paid reasonable money, after losing 65% in tax there wasn't a lot left."[9] Hodgson moved to Swiss side Neuchâtel Xamax in July 1990. In his first season in charge, Xamax finished third in both the league and the subsequent championship play-off league, qualifying for the 1991-92 UEFA Cup. In the following season, Xamax finished fifth in the league and then finished second in the championship play-off league, missing out on the title to Sion by just two points. In Europe, he led Xamax to a 2-0 win on aggregate over Floriana and then a 5-2 aggregate win over Celtic. In the third round, Xamax were drawn against Real Madrid and they won their home tie 1-0 but were eliminated after a 4-0 defeat at the Bernabéu.[11]

*
Switzerland
*

Hodgson took over as manager of the Switzerland national team from Uli Stielike on 26 January 1992.[20] Stielike had been the first German coach to have a winning record,[20]winning 13 of the 25 games he was in charge of. As Hodgson was succeeding Stielike at the national level, Stielike took over the job Hodgson had just vacated at club level withSwiss Super League side Neuchâtel Xamax.

Switzerland had not qualified for a major international tournament since the 1966 World Cup. Hodgson took the _Schweizer Nati_ to the 1994 World Cup, losing only one game during qualification, from a group that included Italy and the more fancied Portugal and Scotland.[21] The Swiss took four points from Italy, who, managed by Arrigo Sacchi, went on to make it to the World Cup final and lose only on penalties. The Swiss won 1-0 at home and in the game in Italy, the Swiss were at one stage leading 2-0 before being pegged back to 2-2. The Swiss also took four points from Scotland, winning 3-1 at home and drawing 1-1 away. Against Portugal, they drew 1-1 at home and suffered their only defeat of the campaign, losing 1-0 in Porto. In the tournament the Swiss were drawn in Group A alongside Romania, Colombia and the hosts, United States. The opening match of the group was between Switzerland and the United States and is memorable as the first World Cup match to take place indoors, at the Pontiac Silverdome. The Swiss drew 1-1 against the United States, beat Romania 4-1 and lost 2-0 to Colombia, finishing as runners-up in their group, qualifying for the Round of 16, where they lost 3-0 to Spain.[21]

The Swiss easily qualified for Euro 1996, again losing only one game during qualification. Finishing top of Group 3, the Swiss began well. They beat Sweden 4-2 at home with two late goals, beat Iceland 1-0 at home and won 2-1 away to Turkey before coming back from 2-0 down with fifteen minutes remaining to draw 2-2 away to Hungary and losing 2-1 at home to Turkey. This was followed up by a 2-0 win against Iceland, a 0-0 draw away at Sweden and a final 3-0 win at home to Hungary.[21] With their place at Euro 1996 assured, Hodgson left immediately after qualification, on 15 November 1995, to join Italian club Inter Milan.[21] He had in fact been doing both jobs from October of that year.[21][22] Without Hodgson, the Swiss had a difficult time at Euro 1996. In their opening match, they secured a 1-1 draw with England only after scoring a very late penalty. The Swiss went on to lose 2-0 to the Netherlands and 1-0 to Scotland. Switzerland finished bottom of their group with only one point from the three matches.

At their peak while managed by Hodgson, Switzerland were rated the third best international side in the world, according to the FIFA World Rankings.[9]

*
Inter Milan
*

Before the European Championships, Hodgson joined Italian Serie A giants Inter Milan, where he worked from 1995 to 1997. With significant investment, he presided over a rebuilding phase. Inter had finished thirteenth and sixth in the seasons prior to his arrival. After a terrible start to the season that saw the team bottom of Serie A, Hodgson was brought in and guided the club to seventh place in the 1995-96 season, qualifying for the UEFA Cup. The 1996-97 season saw Hodgson leave Inter after guiding them to a third-place finish. He was replaced by Luigi Simoni whose side finished second in the league in the 1997-98 season and won the UEFA Cup. In an interview in 2009, Hodgson recalled his time at Inter: "We lacked stars, apart from Paul Ince. It wasn't the Inter we see today of household names. They weren't the best technically but physically they were like machines. The Premier League is like that now, but back then Italy was far ahead."[9]

Hodgson managed to get his Inter team, containing Javier Zanetti, Youri Djorkaeff and Ince, through to the 1997 UEFA Cup Final, where they played Schalke 04. Given that Inter had a recent history of winning UEFA Cup finals, with victories in both 1990 and 1994, the Italian side started as favourites. It was the last UEFA Cup final to be played over two legs, with each club winning their home leg 1-0. When the German underdogs won the final in Milan on penalties, Inter fans pelted Hodgson with coins and lighters.[23] The final was his last match in charge and he subsequently left to become the manager of Blackburn Rovers. In the same 2009 interview, Hodgson recalled how club president Massimo Moratti tried to talk him out of leaving: "I could have stayed. They offered me a new contract, but I had a feeling that they wanted a change. So I allowed my contract at Inter to run out. Even after I agreed to join Blackburn, Moratti did say to me: 'I don't know why you didn't stay here, but if that's what you want to do I won't stand in your way.'"[24]

Speaking about Hodgson's time at Inter, club president Massimo Moratti said: "Roy Hodgson was an important person in the development of Inter Milan to the point we have reached today. He saved us at the right time. When he came we were in trouble and things appeared dark. He didn't panic, he was calm and made us calm. Disaster was averted at the most important time. Everyone at Inter will remember him for that and his contribution. He is considered by us all as an important person in our history. He left an endowment to this club that's important in our history."[25]

*
Blackburn Rovers
*

In the 1997 close season, Hodgson was tempted by Jack Walker to become manager of Blackburn Rovers. Rovers had finished 13th the previous season - only two seasons after winning the title - and had been in danger of relegation. Manager Ray Harford had resigned on 25 October 1996 with Blackburn winless, bottom of the Premier League and just knocked out of the Football League Cup by Division Two underdogs Stockport County. Manager Tony Parkes had been put in charge for the rest of the season and had overseen an improvement in league form to secure survival, but it was clear that chairman Walker wanted a more experienced man to build a side capable of regaining the form of a few years earlier,[_citation needed_] and Hodgson accepted the offer to take over.

In the 1997-98 season, his first season in charge, Blackburn finished sixth, qualifying for the UEFA Cup and appearing to be in the ascendancy, especially as they had been outsiders in the title race for more than half of the season and Hodgson had been voted Premier League Manager of the Month on two occasions, in August and December 1997. However, the team's form collapsed dramatically in the second half of the season and it was only on the last day of the season that they secured a UEFA place.[26]

Hodgson's second season with Blackburn did not match the relative success of the first, due to numerous injuries,[27] dressing room unrest, the failure to find an adequate replacement for departed central defender Colin Hendry.[28] As a result, Blackburn had a poor start to the season. After Berti Vogts resigned as manager of the Germany national football team in September 1998, Hodgson was contacted by the German FA to succeed him.[27] Hodgson declined, unwilling to break his contract with Blackburn.[29] When England manager Glenn Hoddle faced calls for him to resign following a much-criticised serialised diary in a national newspaper and a 2-1 defeat to Sweden, followed by a 0-0 draw with Bulgaria in the opening games of Euro 2000 qualification, Hodgson was the favourite among the media and the bookmakers to take over.[30] Ultimately, Hoddle stayed in the job and Hodgson was sacked two months later on 21 November 1998, with Blackburn bottom of the league table.[26] As Hodgson later explained, Blackburn's owner gave him the chance to resign honourably, but he refused to do so, leaving the club with no option but to sack him: "To Blackburn's honour, Jack Walker wanted me to resign, he wanted to still pay for the rest of my contract. He said, 'Why don't you resign? You've had enough, it's not working out.' I refused to do that, arrogant of course as I was in those days. I thought if they stuck with me I'd save them from relegation. I do think that the players were very much still with me, so I couldn't resign because that would be a suggestion that in some way I was doing something or something was happening which I didn't see to be the case or the truth. I gave him no choice but to sack me".[31] His final game was ahome defeat by Southampton.[26][32]

Hodgson later complained that his failure at Blackburn tarnished his reputation in England, whilst his record on the continent should have made him comparable to Sir Alex Ferguson: "Of course, my track record, if people bothered to study it, would put me in the same category as [Sir Alex] Ferguson enjoys today, but people don't talk about what I've done outside England", he says. "Here, they just talk about Blackburn Rovers, but that's just a very small part of a 26-year career. To most English journalists it's the only part. I've got an excellent track record in Sweden, Switzerland, Italy and in Denmark, where FC Copenhagen was my last job before I went to Udinese. We won the league there by seven points. Admittedly, the fact that I walked out and went to Italy to some extent tarnished that reputation..."[4]

*
Return to Inter, Grasshoppers
*

In February 1999, Glenn Hoddle was sacked as England manager and Hodgson was considered an outside chance for the job.[22] Ultimately, it went to Kevin Keegan. Shortly after, Austria were beaten 9-0 by Spain in a Euro 2000 qualifier and manager Herbert Prohaska resigned. Hodgson was shortlisted to become the next manager, but the role went instead to Otto Barić.[10] Hodgson then returned to Inter as technical director and had a brief second stint as caretaker before returning to Switzerland to coachGrasshoppers for a season. He led the team to a fourth-placed finish in the 1999-2000 Nationalliga A in both the league and the subsequent championship play-off league. After Kevin Keegan resigned as manager of the England national football team in October 2000, Hodgson was one of three shortlisted candidates to take over;[10][33] however, after having agreed to move to FC Copenhagen prior to the FA showing interest in interviewing him for the position, he was obliged to refuse any offer and the job went to Sven-Göran Eriksson.

*
Copenhagen, Udinese
*

Hodgson moved to Denmark in July 2000 and became manager of F.C. Copenhagen, where he proved an instant success, taking a team that had finished seventh and eighth in the two previous seasons to the Superliga championship in the 2000-01 season - the club's first championship since 1993. His team also won the 2001 Danish Supercup. In 2001, he left Copenhagen to move to Serie A side Udinese. With the club in ninth place and in the quarter finals of the 2001-02 Coppa Italia, Hodgson was fired in December 2001 after less than six months in charge after allegedly stating that he regretted taking up the post.[34] Newspapers quoted him saying: "Obviously I'm very happy to be back at this level of football, but I could have chosen a better club to come back to. It's an extremely strange club." Hodgson denied making the comments[35][36] but later claimed that he wanted to leave so was happy to be sacked.[4] In January 2002, Hodgson was linked to the vacant managerial role at Shakhtar Donetsk.[37]

*
United Arab Emirates
*

Hodgson took over as manager of the United Arab Emirates in April 2002,[38] managing the senior and Olympic sides.[39] Hodgson's reign began with six friendlies. The first two ended in defeat and the subsequent four were draws.[40] Hodgson then successfully led the team through qualification to the 2004 Asian Cup as runners-up of their group. Before the Asian Cup took place, Hodgson led the team during the 2003 Gulf Cup of Nations. He was sacked in January 2004 after a fifth-placed finish in the round-robin tournament. Without him, the team went on to finish bottom of their group at the Asian Cup, collecting a single point.[10] Speaking of his time as manager of the United Arab Emirates, Hodgson said: "That was a period where I didn't know where my career was going. But all these experiences enrich you and it was good to know I could get my message to players who many say are uncoachable. It's hard work; they're basically lazy. But I had them drilled and pressuring opponents almost like an English team. Most coaches who go there are just fannying around, but it's not my nature."[9] In 2012, the president of the interim committee of the United Arab Emirates Football Association, Yousef Al Serkal, said: "From what I remember of the period he was here, he didn't have a good opportunity of preparing his team for any tournament. There were no training camps and players were not made available to him. It must have been difficult for him to build the right atmosphere."[41]

*
Viking
*

In July 2004, Hodgson moved to Norwegian club Viking, replacing manager Bjarne Berntsen, who resigned to become manager of the Norway women's national football team.[42]The club had finished fifth in the season before Hodgson took over and finished ninth under Hodgson in their first season in their new stadium, Viking Stadion. They also qualified for the 2005-06 UEFA Cup through their UEFA Fair Play ranking. The following season, in the UEFA Cup, Viking progressed through two qualifying rounds, beating Rhyl andAustria Wien. In the group stage, Viking finished fourth, missing out on progressing to the knockout stage by just two points. The highlight of their campaign was a 1-0 victory over Monaco. In the 2005 Premier League, following a spell at the top of the table, Viking finished fifth, five points off top spot. Hodgson resigned in December 2005 to become manager of the Finland national football team.

*
Finland
*

Hodgson was to begin work with Finland in June 2006[43] but after resigning as manager of Viking in December 2005, he began the role early, in January 2006.[44] Hodgson's first matches in charge were against Saudi Arabia and South Korea in a friendly tournament at the end of January.[45] Finland played five more friendlies before qualification for UEFA Euro 2008 got under way, drawing three and losing two. Drawn in Group A, Finland, a country who have never qualified for a major tournament, narrowly failed to qualify.[46] Their qualification campaign began well, winning three and drawing two of their opening five matches, leaving them briefly top of the table. Defeats to Azerbaijan and Serbia saw them fall from top spot. Wins against Belgium and Kazakhstan renewed their hopes of qualification but they drew their next three games 0-0. A subsequent friendly against Spain also finished 0-0. A win against Azerbaijan kept the chance of qualification possible and it was only when their final match against Portugal ended in a 0-0 draw that Finland were eliminated.[47]

Although Hodgson's win ratio of just 27.3% was the worst of any Finland manager since 2000, this is attributable to his record in friendlies. Out of eight friendly matches, Finland drew five and lost three. All six of his wins came in official qualifying matches, allowing Finland to come fourth in their group with a respectable 24 points,[48] finishing below third-placed Serbia on goal difference and missing out on qualification by just three points.[11] Hodgson drew plaudits for his work with the team and Finland were praised for well-organised defending but criticised for inefficient attacking - five of Finland's 14 qualification games ended in 0-0 draws.[49] In May 2007, when Lawrie Sanchez resigned as manager of the Northern Ireland national football team to manage Premier League side Fulham, Hodgson was considered for the role, but he committed himself to staying with Finland.[50] Hodgson would go on to succeed Sanchez as manager of Fulham seven months later. Hodgson's contract expired at the end of November 2007 and although the Finnish FA expressed their willingness to extend it, he decided to move on.[47][51] Prior to taking up an ambassadorial role at Inter, Hodgson was linked with the vacant Republic of Ireland manager's job.[52] He was also considered an outside candidate to replace Steve McClaren as England manager,[53] having been linked previously to the job after the departures of Glenn Hoddle and Kevin Keegan[38] and given his international management record and nationality.

*
Fulham
*



Hodgson as manager of Fulhamin 2009

On 28 December 2007, in a surprise appointment,[54] Hodgson accepted the post of manager at struggling Premier League team Fulham, with his contract beginning on 30 December 2007.[55] The club were 18th, two points from safety and had only won two Premier League games all season. Hodgson's first game in charge was the West London derby against Chelsea at Craven Cottage which his club lost, 2-1. Hodgson made half a dozen signings in the January transfer window, the most important proving to be centre half Brede Hangeland, who would go on to become a key player for the club and who Hodgson had managed at Viking. Hodgson initially endured a run of very poor results with the club, including being knocked out of the FA Cup on penalties after two draws against League One side Bristol Rovers. Apparently certainties for relegation to the Championship, Fulham picked up just nine points from Hodgson's first thirteen league games. However, a run of twelve points from the last five games of the season, including a 3-2 win over Manchester City after being 2-0 down with twenty minutes remaining, secured the Cottagers' survival, which was confirmed on the final day of the season with a 1-0 win overPortsmouth.[56]



Hodgson in 2009

Ahead of the 2008-09 season, Hodgson made several important signings. Goalkeeper Mark Schwarzer and midfielder Zoltán Gera arrived on free transfers, as did teenage defender Chris Smalling, who would go on to be sold to Manchester United for £12 million.[57] Other signings included striker Bobby Zamora and defender John Pantsil for a combined £6.3 million and striker Andy Johnson for £10.5 million. In the Premier League, Hodgson led Fulham to unprecedented success, guiding his side to seventh place in the Premier League, the club's highest ever finish and ensuring qualification for the new UEFA Europa League.[58] Fulham also enjoyed a cup run, reaching the quarter finals of the FA Cup. The club received a number of additional awards from the Premier League, namely the Fair Play Award,[59] the _Behaviour of the Public Award_ and the _Barclays Spirit Award_ for Hodgson.[60] There were calls for Hodgson to be given the Premier League Manager of the Year award[61] and he received much praise for the signings of Mark Schwarzer, Andy Johnson and Brede Hangeland and for the improvement in Bobby Zamora's performances.[62] Hodgson's spell at Fulham greatly revived his reputation in England after his time in charge of Blackburn over a decade earlier, with renewed speculation linking him to the England job should Fabio Capello have left.[63]

Players joining Fulham before the 2009-10 season included right back Stephen Kelly and midfielders Bjørn Helge Riise, Damien Duff and Jonathan Greening. Hodgson enjoyed a fantastic run in the Europa League. The club's campaign, which started in July 2009 in the third qualifying round, featured impressive performances in the group stage, including defeating Basel at the hostile St. Jakob-Park in the final group game to qualify for the knockout stage at the expense of the Swiss club. In the following rounds, Fulham went on to eliminate holders Shakhtar Donetsk 3-2 on aggregate, Italian runners-up Juventus 5-4 on aggregate and German champions Wolfsburg 3-1 on aggregate. The victory against Juventus was especially memorable. Fulham lost 3-1 in Turin and went 4-1 down on aggregate in the second minute of the second leg at Craven Cottage. However, a goal from Bobby Zamora, a brace from Zoltán Gera and a late winner from Clint Dempsey meant that Fulham won the tie 5-4 on aggregate. On 29 April 2010, Hodgson guided Fulham to their first major European final in their 130-year history, winning the home leg 2-1 after a 0-0 away draw to gain a 2-1 aggregate victory over Hamburg in the Europa League semi final.[64] In the final on 12 May at the HSH Nordbank Arena in Hamburg, Fulham played Spanish club Atlético Madrid. The game went to extra time at 1-1 after first half goals from Diego Forlán and Simon Davies. With a penalty shoot-out looming and just four minutes remaining, Forlán scored again to win the game for Atlético Madrid. In the Premier League, the Europa League commitments showed as their League form became inconsistent. Fulham lost four of their first six games before losing only one of their following twelve. Five successive defeats preceded a run of five unbeaten. Three straight defeats were then followed by three unbeaten before their final four games garnered one win and three defeats, meaning the club finished twelfth, just four points off ninth place. The club also enjoyed another good run in the FA Cup, again reaching the quarter final before losing the replay to Tottenham Hotspur



Hodgson in 2009.

In May 2010, Hodgson was voted the 2010 LMA Manager of the Year by a record margin. Hodgson received the award after a poll of coaches, including managers from the top four leagues in England.[65] Two days later, his Fulham side lost the club's first European final 2-1 to Atlético Madrid.[66]

On 30 June 2010, the _Liverpool Echo_ reported that Hodgson would be named as the new Liverpool manager after the club had agreed a £2 million compensation deal with Fulham.[67] The announcement came after weeks of speculation following the departure of Rafael Benítez.

*
Liverpool
*

On 1 July 2010, Hodgson was appointed as manager of Liverpool, signing a three-year contract.[68] The appointment came against the backdrop of an unexpected candidacy bid from former Liverpool striker and manager and then-club ambassador Kenny Dalglish.[69]Dalglish's application was rejected by the club, who publicly never gave a reason for their decision but it was suggested that he had been away from management for too long.[70] Instead, Hodgson was chosen as the candidate that could use his extensive experience in management 'to steady the ship'.[71][72][73] With the club up for sale at the time, Liverpool were likely to face some turbulent times, but Hodgson's appointment met with mixed reactions from fans. There were suggestions of insufficient experience with 'big clubs' despite his tenure at Inter and that he might struggle to manage high-profile players.[74] Former Marseille and Juventus manager Didier Deschampslater claimed that he had been offered the job before Hodgson, but turned it down.[75]

Having signed Milan Jovanović and Joe Cole, Hodgson's first game as manager was a friendly against one of his former clubs, Grasshoppers, on 21 July, which ended as a goalless draw.[76] On 29 July, his first competitive game in charge was a 2-0 away win against FK Rabotnički in the Europa League.[77] In the return leg at Anfield, Liverpool again won 2-0, winning the tie 4-0 on aggregate. Hodgson's first league game with Liverpool was against Arsenal, being denied a debut win only after a last minute own goal by Pepe Reina resulted in a draw.[78] Hodgson made further signings in goalkeeper Brad Jones, defenders Danny Wilson and Paul Konchesky, midfielders Christian Poulsen and Raul Meireles, as well as re-signing full-back Fábio Aurélio, who had been released by the club earlier in the summer. Meanwhile, Benitez signings Albert Riera, Diego Cavalieri andJavier Mascherano were all sold, whilst Alberto Aquilani was loaned out to Juventus and Emiliano Insúa was loaned out to Galatasaray.

On 29 August, Hodgson achieved his first league win, defeating West Bromwich Albion 1-0 at Anfield.[79]

After that, Liverpool had a series of poor results, one of which saw the club eliminated from the League Cup on 23 September by League Two strugglers Northampton Town at Anfield, losing on penalties.[80] Prior to the home game against newly promoted Blackpool on 3 October, Hodgson responded to his critics, describing himself as "one of the most respected coaches in Europe" and said it was "insulting" to suggest he couldn't handle Liverpool's big-name players.[81] Liverpool lost the game 2-1,[82] leaving them third from bottom after seven games and Hodgson admitted that his side were potentially facing a relegation battle.[83]

By late October, speculation was rife that Hodgson would be sacked.[84][85] Hodgson stated that he had no intention of resigning and responded aggressively to suggestions thatFrank Rijkaard, who had recently been sacked as manager of Galatasaray, would be appointed in his place.[86][87] Three straight Premier League victories, including a 2-0 home win over league leaders Chelsea, reduced speculation as Liverpool returned to the top half of the table. New club owner John W. Henry stated his backing for Hodgson.[88]

Hodgson left the club by mutual consent on the morning of 8 January 2011, with Kenny Dalglish announced as his replacement.[89][90]

*
West Bromwich Albion
*

Hodgson was appointed head coach of West Bromwich Albion on 11 February 2011, signing a contract until June 2012.[91] Hodgson replaced Roberto Di Matteo, who had been sacked after a poor run of form which saw West Brom lose thirteen of their previous eighteen matches and slip to seventeenth in the table, only out of the relegation zone on goal difference.[92]

Hodgson's first game in charge ended in a 1-1 home draw against West Brom's Black Country rivals Wolverhampton Wanderers. Hodgson helped West Brom to five wins and five draws from their twelve remaining games, including an important 2-1 win at The Hawthorns against Liverpool, a result that some in the media dubbed "Roy's Revenge".[93][94]West Brom finished 11th in the final table - their highest league finish for three decades.[95]

Despite having to deal with West Brom's notoriously frugal approach to the transfer market, Hodgson made several signings in the summer of 2011, replacing goalkeeping duoBoaz Myhill and Scott Carson with former Manchester United goalkeeper Ben Foster on loan from Birmingham City and drafting in Márton Fülöp from Ipswich Town on a free transfer. Experience and height was added to the backline in the form of Northern Ireland international Gareth McAuley on a free transfer and recently relegated Preston North End's player of the season Billy Jones also arrived to add cover at fullback. Prior to the start of the season, former Hawthorns hero Zoltán Gera also returned on a free transfer from Fulham and a summer-long chase for Shane Long was finally ended with the Irish international signing for an undisclosed fee reported to be in the region of £4million. Long joined the club in time to make a scoring début in the season's opener.

Following good performances against Manchester United and Chelsea in their opening two fixtures, Hodgson's usual 4-4-2 formation was replaced with a 4-4-1-1 or a 4-3-3 formation.[96] By the turn of the year, West Brom had beaten only Premier League strugglers Bolton Wanderers and local rivals Wolves at The Hawthorns, in stark contrast to their scintilating away form which saw only Manchester United and Manchester City pick up more points on the road than West Brom in the first half of the season.[97]

Despite his side being continually beset with injuries to key players and the season-long loss of Zoltan Gera to a cruciate ligament injury in only his second start after returning, Hodgson's side always remained well above the relegation zone until the Christmas period when successive 2-1 home defeats to newly promoted duo Swansea City and Norwich City as well as to bottom club Wigan Athletic saw them move within three points of eighteenth-place Bolton Wanderers.

With Hodgson repeatedly stating his ambition for the season was to ensure a third season of Premier League football for West Brom for the first time in almost thirty years, he once again raided Ipswich and Birmingham City for midfielder Keith Andrews and full back Liam Ridgewell respectively in the January transfer window. In February 2012, he led West Brom to three consecutive wins, beating local rivals Wolverhampton Wanderers 5-1 at Molineux[98] and recording successive wins at The Hawthorns for the first time all season, beating Sunderland 4-0[99] and title-chasing Chelsea 1-0.[100] West Brom's form in the final third of the season saw them win six, draw three and lose five from a difficult run-in involving games against seven of the top eight teams. In West Brom's final win of the season they beat Liverpool again, this time at Anfield, their first win there since 1967.[101]

On 29 April 2012, it was reported that Hodgson was approached by the FA for the vacant England manager job.[102] He was appointed as England manager two days later but continued to manage West Brom until the end of the 2011-12 Premier League campaign,[103] guiding the club to a tenth-placed finish, West Brom's highest top flight finish since 1981.[104]

*
England
*

*
Appointment
*

After England manager Fabio Capello resigned, it had been widely reported in the British press that then-Tottenham Hotspur manager Harry Redknapp was favourite for the position.[105] However, the FA Chairman, David Bernstein, stated that, despite there being a shortlist of candidates, Roy Hodgson was the only one approached for the position.[106] On 1 May 2012, the Football Association appointed Hodgson as the manager of England after agreeing a four-year contract.[107]

*
Euro 2012
*



Hodgson managing England atEuro 2012.

Leading up to Euro 2012, Hodgson engendered controversy when he left former England captain Rio Ferdinand out of England's initial Euro 2012 squad. Hodgson would defend his decision to leave out Ferdinand as due to "footballing reasons", citing Ferdinand's lack of appearances for the national team, his last cap having come in June 2011 and also concerns over his fitness.[108] Ferdinand's managerSir Alex Ferguson agreed with Hodgson, saying that at the Euros, "you play something like a game every four days. Rio Ferdinand couldn't do that."[109] Speculation was rife that Ferdinand was not selected due to Hodgson not wanting both Ferdinand and John Terry in the same dressing room when Terry was due to undergo trial in July for allegedly racially abusing Ferdinand's brother, Anton.[110][111] After injury ruled centre-back Gary Cahill out of the squad, Hodgson elected to pick full-back Martin Kelly over Ferdinand, leading to Ferdinand's representative Jamie Moralee accusing Hodgson of disrespecting Ferdinand.[112][113] Hodgson said about the decision that "When it came to bringing another player in, I wasn't going to bring in a player of Rio's age, class, background and experience to be a cover player. I had to be convinced, if I was going to take Rio in my 23, he'd be one of the first names on the team sheet. I couldn't be convinced that would be the case."[114]

In Hodgson's first game, a friendly on 26 May in Oslo, England beat Norway 1-0, the first win by an England side against Norway for 32 years.[115] Hodgson's second game in charge, and his first game at Wembley Stadium, was against Belgium on 2 June. England ran out 1-0 winners courtesy of a first half Danny Welbeck strike. Although England did not enjoy the higher percentage of possession, the signs were they would be a tough defensive unit to beat.[116] This second win also ensured that Hodgson maintained his 100% win record as England manager.[117] In the build-up to Euro 2012, Hodgson added Ray Lewington, Gary Neville and goalkeeping coach Dave Watson to his coaching team.[118]

It was widely reported in the build-up to Euro 2012 that, with England's so-called "Golden Generation" at an end, a squad hit by injuries and with Hodgson having only a matter of weeks to prepare for the tournament, expectations for the national team, usually quite high, were considerably lower than usual.[119][120][121][122] Hodgson's first competitive game as England manager ended in a 1-1 draw with France in England's first Euro 2012 group stage match.[123] England faced Sweden in the second group game, which England won 3-2. After leading 1-0, Olof Mellberg scored twice in ten minutes to bring the score to 2-1. Hodgson made the decision to replace James Milner with Theo Walcott and this substitution changed the game with Walcott scoring the equalising goal and then assisting Danny Welbeck's winner. This was England's first ever competitive victory over Sweden.[124] In England's final group match, starting in second place behind France and needing only to avoid defeat to qualify, Wayne Rooney, returning from suspension, scored the only goal as England beat co-hosts Ukraine 1-0. Combined with Sweden's shock 2-0 victory over France, the result meant England qualified as group winners with France finishing second.[125] Winning the group meant that England played the runners-up of Group C, Italy, thus avoiding reigning World and European champions Spain.[126]

In the quarter finals, England lost 4-2 on penalties after the match ended 0-0. Hodgson's side were praised for being well-organised and hard to beat[127][128][129][130][131] and the team were reported to have either met or exceeded their expectations.[132]

Under Hodgson's management England rose to third in the FIFA World Rankings, their highest ever position since the rankings were introduced in 1992.[133]

*
2014 World Cup qualification
*

Less than two months after being eliminated by Italy at Euro 2012, England played them again in a friendly in Bern, Switzerland, recording a 2-1 win, with Jermain Defoe coming off the bench to score the winner in the 79th minute.

England were drawn in Group H of the European Zone of qualification for the 2014 FIFA World Cup, alongside Moldova, Montenegro, Poland, San Marino and Ukraine.

Hodgson's England started their World Cup qualification campaign on 7 September 2012 with a convincing 5-0 away win over Moldova, with Frank Lampard scoring twice, his first within three minutes from the penalty spot.[134] In their second qualifier on 11 September the team drew 1-1 to Ukraine.[135]

On 12 October 2012, England recorded a second 5-0 win, at home to San Marino, and drew 1-1 away to Poland on 17 October. The game was scheduled for 16 October but was delayed by torrential rain that left the pitch unplayable. England played Sweden in a friendly in Stockholm on 14 November 2012, losing 4-2, Hodgson's first defeat as England manager. England were 2-1 up but Zlatan Ibrahimović scored three times in the last 15 minutes to take his tally in the match to four and win the game for Sweden.

In a friendly at Wembley Stadium on 6 February 2013, England beat Brazil 2-1, their first win against the South American side for twenty-three years. England resumed World Cup qualifiers on 22 March when they thumped San Marino 8-0 at the Stadio Olimpico. The goals came from seven different scorers and included a brace for Jermain Defoe, an own goal and a first England goal for Daniel Sturridge. The win was England's biggest since they beat Turkey 8-0 in October 1987, and it vastly improved their goal difference ahead of their away tie against Montenegro on 26 March.[136] The match in Montenegro finished 1-1 after the hosts cancelled out Wayne Rooney's sixth-minute goal, leaving England still trailing Montenegro by two points in the group.

In July 2013, the FA announced that Hodgson would take charge of the England under-21 side for one game, against the Scotland under-21s in a friendly on 13 August.[137]England thrashed their rivals 6-0 at Bramall Lane.[138]

On 15 October 2013, England beat Poland 2-0 at Wembley, with goals from Wayne Rooney and Steven Gerrard, to qualify unbeaten for the Brazil 2014 FIFA World Cup.[139][140]Hodgson said after the match that reaching the 2014 World Cup was his proudest moment in football.[141] After the Poland win Hodgson was criticised after information leaked from the dressing room about him referring to a joke about a monkey and an astronaut at half-time in the qualifier win.[142][143][144]

*
2014 World Cup
*

On 12 May 2014, Hodgson announced his squad for the finals, stating, "I believe the squad can win the World Cup."[145] The 23-man squad included Everton's Ross Barkley and Liverpool's Raheem Sterling, but not Ashley Cole, who announced his retirement from international football after missing out.[146]

England lost to Italy 2-1 in their opening match of the World Cup on 14 June,[147] and in their second match were beaten by Uruguay 2-1.[148] Following Costa Rica's 1-0 defeat of Italy on 20 June, England were eliminated from the World Cup at the group stage for the first time since 1958. After the loss to Uruguay, Hodgson stated, "I don't have any intention to resign."[149] England finished their World Cup campaign on 24 June with a goalless draw against Costa Rica to finish bottom of Group D.[150]

*
Post 2014 World Cup
*

Hodgson named Rooney as the new captain of England in August 2014, following the retirement of Steven Gerrard from international football.[151]

Hodgson's first match after the World Cup was a 1-0 win against Norway in an international friendly match at Wembley on 3 September 2014.[152] During the match, England made only two shots on target. Hodgson was infuriated when asked about this, describing the statistic as "fu**ing bollocks".[153] Former England player, Alan Shearer, admitted that the match was so dull that he dozed off in front of the game and added "those who did go probably wish they hadn't."[154]

England started their Euro 2016 qualifying campaign with a 2-0 win against Switzerland, with Danny Welbeck scoring both goals.

Under Hodgson, England dropped to 20th in the FIFA World Rankings, its worst position since May 1996.[155] In March 2015, England won 4-0 against Lithuania, their fifth competitive win in a row to maintain their 100% record in qualifying for Euro 2016.[156] On 5 September 2015, England beat San Marino 6-0 at San Marino Stadium, Serravalle, to qualify for Euro 2016.[157] England concluded its qualification having won all ten of its matches becoming only the fifth national side to qualify for a European Championship with a 100% record, and the sixth instance, after France (1992 and 2004), Czech Republic (2000), Germany and Spain (both 2012).[158]


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Were Kane and Vardy not 2 of the 3 best strikers in the league?


 No they just got in the way when the foreign players were taking shots on goal.

We used to call it mooching as kids


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No they just got in the way when the foreign players were taking shots on goal.
> 
> We used to call it mooching as kids


 But football is all about putting the ball in the net and they did it more than any foreigner lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> But football is all about putting the ball in the net and they did it more than any foreigner lol


 The fkn penny has dropped ....I knew you would eventually come around to my way of thinking. :thumbup1: it was a long journey but you finally have got it  .


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The fkn penny has dropped ....I knew you would eventually come around to my way of thinking. :thumbup1: it was a long journey but you finally have got it  .


 Aye and we've got the 2 best players in the league then :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Aye and we've got the 2 best players in the league then :lol:


 Aye

fed by foreigners lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Aye
> 
> fed by foreigners lol


 They do the easy part, most important is just putting the ball in the net remember


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> They do the easy part, most important is just putting the ball in the net remember


 Yes without that goal it all means nothing unless its a draw. and you get a point.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

So, what have we learned from this thread so far?

1). Big Vins bet looks to be of questionable validity up to this point.

2). A lot of people seem to be confused about how football works. The purpose of the group games is not necessarily to win, but to progress to the knock-out rounds. You can progress without winning a game.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> So, what have we learned from this thread so far?
> 
> 1). Big Vins bet looks to be of questionable validity up to this point.
> 
> 2). A lot of people seem to be confused about how football works. The purpose of the group games is not necessarily to win, but to progress to the knock-out rounds. You can progress without winning a game.


 No.3 Blame it all on Raheem sterling even though he played aswell as anyone else in the 1st half oh and dont forget to call him a snake aswell for wanting to better himself at club level and win trophies


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> No.3 Blame it all on Raheem sterling even though he played aswell as anyone else in the 1st half oh and dont forget to call him a snake aswell for wanting to better himself at club level and win trophies


 So, what have we learned from this thread so far?

1). Big Vins bet looks to be of questionable validity up to this point.

2). A lot of people seem to be confused about how football works. The purpose of the group games is not necessarily to win, but to progress to the knock-out rounds. You can progress without winning a game.

He was better than all those Spuds :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Same old England keep on missing....LOL


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

GARETH BALE!!!!

First!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

What a goal ...... :huh:


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Bale is GOAT.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Bale is GOAL.


 Fixed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

English people are the only people who think England are good lol they're sh1t and never win anything


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> What a goal ...... :huh:


 Hart should be saving it


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

England have dominated though :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Hart should be saving it


 yes you grasp the concept of goalkeeping now. well done :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> yes you grasp the concept of goalkeeping now. well done :thumb


 Your welcome, that was a free lesson btw.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Raheem is joining the Mr Men

Mr. Sitter


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Beaten by wales lol

The sheepshagers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> England have dominated though :lol:


 Means fvxk all if they don't win though


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Raheem is joining the Mr Men
> 
> Mr. Sitter


 Jigsaw

They go to pieces in the box

do or die now lets see how good we really are.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I hate football that much I'm over the moon Wales are winning and I'm English!!! Hahaha


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Means fvxk all if they don't win though


 I could not have put it better myself. Thank you sir for proving my earlier point. :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> I hate football that much I'm over the moon Wales are winning and I'm English!!! Hahaha


 This is because we are hyped up to be a good side.

we are not a good side.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Missed again


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

and again

and again


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

England will equalize before this match ends.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

What did I just say brethren..?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Vardys having a party!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah ..... :thumb


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Stand by for winning goal


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Chat s**t get banged Wales :lol:


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Rooney is playing really well, as much as people slate him. Vardy scored but he is sh1t. Can't stand the skinny runt.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This is because we are hyped up to be a good side.
> 
> we are not a good side.


 We should be ashamed are fans get beaten up and our team gets beaten... Leave the EU and become a strong nation again!!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Rooney is playing really well, as much as people slate him. Vardy scored but he is sh1t. Can't stand the skinny runt.


 Nice shin roller


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nice shin roller


 Have some respect he's just done the most important thing in football


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Have some respect he's just done the most important thing in football


 It was a compliment, he scored. We are now equal to wales :tongue:


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

S**T bloody work internet connection.. Can't even stream the radio broadcast!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Now that's a goal

Get in


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Chat s**t get banged :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> Stand by for winning goal


 Psychicbrah


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Wonder what the gobshite has to say now


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Well done boys.

scored 2x :thumbup1: wales 1x we dominated the goal scoring par of the game and fu**ing won. Well what do you make of that then


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Well done boys.
> 
> scored 2x :thumbup1: wales 1x we dominated the goal scoring par of the game and fu**ing won. Well what do you make of that then


 Dominating the group sitting top :lol:


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Sterling my god... Just f**k off home so you don't automatically get chosen for the next game. So over rated... If football consisted of just running in a straight line as quick as possible he'd be okay at it...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Dominating the group sitting top :lol:


 yeah and what a difficult group we have :lol: :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Fortis said:


> Sterling my god... Just f**k off home so you don't automatically get chosen for the next game. So over rated... If football consisted of just running in a straight line as quick as possible he'd be okay at it...


 yeah I noticed every time he got the ball he was dispossessed.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> yeah and what a difficult group we have :lol: :lol:


 Lol you said to me you wouldn't slate the opposition if England did well. Knew this was coming lol


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Well done boys.
> 
> scored 2x :thumbup1: wales 1x we dominated the goal scoring par of the game and fu**ing won. Well what do you make of that then


 Very impressive performance and the most entertaining match I've seen in the tournament yet


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mig8888 said:


> Lol you said to me you wouldn't slate the opposition if England did well. Knew this was coming lol


 It was a compliment unless your saying the oposition was poor.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh I see I stand corrected lol must have been those smiley faces that made me think you were being sarcastic  so if Englamd manage to make the knockout stages and then knockout a big gun will it be because the opposition are not what they used to be or England got lucky lol


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sturriage should start next game and vardy


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Kane probably feels shafted because he's been isolated. Then gets taken off and Vardy and Sturridge get to play together. I'd like to see how Kane and Sturridge would do. Lallana has been a work horse in the last 2 games so wouldn't drop him but Sterling has been useless.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Kane probably feels shafted because he's been isolated. Then gets taken off and Vardy and Sturridge get to play together. I'd like to see how Kane and Sturridge would do. Lallana has been a work horse in the last 2 games so wouldn't drop him but Sterling has been useless.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 Word.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Give Rashford some more time on the pitch IMO, he could do some damage.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I recon a 1-0 win

Slovakia :blink:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I recon a 1-0 win
> 
> Slovakia :blink:


 :thumbup1:

So long overated, overpaid footballers.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> So long overated, overpaid footballers.


 0-0 still gets us through


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 0-0 still gets us through


 Meh I'd rather watch paint dry


----------



## caspa13 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

nitrogen said:


> Meh I'd rather watch paint dry


 https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgosocialhighlights%2Fphotos%2Fa.211303832213106.58809.201286839881472%2F1146383105371836%2F%3Ftype%3D3


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dominated the game 0 - 0 :lol:

Professional football team has 20+ shots on goal and score none... :blink:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

England dominate again.

All they need to do now is dominate all the knockout stage matches without scoring a goal and the trophies coming home.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

What was the score in the England game lads? I was watching my team destroy Russia.

Assuming you smashed them considering even we managed to beat them???


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

13 pages and still no screen grab of big vins bet, I call big time BS


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes they are s**t

Wait until you play someone good :whistling:


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

big vin said:


> Is it only me who think England are rubbish at football they can only win meaningless friendly matches but when it comes to the crunch they always lose . They have no passion no skill no change of pace they just lump it forward and hope for the best .
> 
> They have zero chance of winning the euros that's why I have laid them on betfair to lose I havre staked £10,000 to win £1700 si basically if they win I lose £10000 if they don't win the euros I win £1700 easiest money you could ever make





killamanjaro said:


> Something doesn't add up with your bet.
> 
> You would need for odds to be at 7/1 to lay it at a liability of £10k to make £1.7k but odds have never been so low on Betfair as per screenshot,not even been under 7.5
> 
> ...





Randy Watson said:


> 13 pages and still no screen grab of big vins bet, I call big time BS


 Just incase he missed it the first time round


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Not biting I already proved in one if my previous posts that I bought a 50k porsche and also proved a £8000 winning bet just laid Italy as well to make myself £2000 free money England nor Italy will win this competition the prices too short for their chances of winning the that's where you put your money on and lay them to lose


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

29 shots on goal. Goals scored = zero.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@Frandeman Spain not very dominant today :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> @Frandeman Spain not very dominant today :lol:


 Don't want to scare the competition :thumb

We won last 2 euros mate :whistling:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Don't want to scare the competition :thumb
> 
> We won last 2 euros mate :whistling:


 But not this one I don't think mate.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> But not this one I don't think mate.


 We will see... won't be England that's for sure

World champions too :thumb


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> We will see... won't be England that's for sure
> 
> World champions too :thumb


 They were very unimpressive today mate. Even my Chelsea guy Fabregas ran out of steam. I keep telling you......put Diego in!!!!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> They were very unimpressive today mate. Even my Chelsea guy Fabregas ran out of steam. I keep telling you......put Diego in!!!!!


 Italy next... piece of piss mate :thumb :thumb :thumb

If Spain play well are unbeatable

Who won uefa and champions leage last few years???

The Spaniards most times


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Italy next... piece of piss mate :thumb :thumb :thumb
> 
> If Spain play well are unbeatable
> 
> ...


 Italy will be a tough game


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Italy will be a tough game


 No as tough as Netherlands in world cup final :thumb

Bring it on


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Italy next... piece of piss mate :thumb :thumb :thumb
> 
> If Spain play well are unbeatable
> 
> ...


 Can't wait till the Italians knock you f**kers out  :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Can't wait till the Italians knock you f**kers out  :thumb :thumb :thumb


 Only in your dreams love


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Italy next... piece of piss mate :thumb :thumb :thumb
> 
> *If Spain play well are unbeatable *
> 
> ...


 daft c**t


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> daft c**t


 You Wouldn't say that in my face old man :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You Wouldn't say that in my face old man :whistling:


----------



## ArthurShawcross (Mar 17, 2016)

All four home nations through. Ireland possibly meet england In The last 8


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> We will see... won't be England that's for sure
> 
> World champions too :thumb


 Aren't Germany the world champions?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sen said:


> Aren't Germany the world champions?


 They are... :thumb

But we were 4 years earlier

When was last time England won something???


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> @Frandeman Spain not very dominant today :lol:


 You never know how will you end up when you play with Croatia, mate.

2008 Austria/Switzerland Euro... trying to recall how well England did that time... @Frandeman, do you remember?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> They are... :thumb
> 
> But we were 4 years earlier
> 
> When was last time England won something???


 1966. I'm not a big England fan. Used to support Holland when I was younger cos of marco van basten.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> You never know how will you end up when you play with Croatia, mate.
> 
> 2008 Austria/Switzerland Euro... trying to recall how well England did that time... @Frandeman, do you remember?


 s**t as u usual ...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> They are... :thumb
> 
> But we were 4 years earlier
> 
> When was last time England won something???


 you've never beat us in the Euros


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> you've never beat us in the Euros


 You never won it :lol:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> You never won it :lol:


 you've never won le tournoi


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> you've never won le tournoi


 That's for gays


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> That's for gays [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Where's the Spanish rugby team? Bloody gaylords.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Where's the Spanish rugby team? Bloody gaylords.


 in the communal bath.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh dear @Frandeman


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

England are still shyte at football.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> England are still shyte at football.


 Another couple of hours and we'll see......


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Another couple of hours and we'll see......


 5-0 england :whistling:


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> 5-0 england :whistling:


 Hope so, got a £5 (free bet) on 3 or more goals!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

noongains said:


> Hope so, got a £5 (free bet) on 3 or more goals!


 They will go out against the french IF they get through this round.

If england gel they could possibly score a shed load of goals. However they could also get beat 1-0 if its business as usual.

29 shots on target in the last game. We need someone with composure who can finish.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ist pathetic attempt at goal ....It looks like business as usual then :rolleye:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Perfect start


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

:thumb 1-0 ....


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

bosh


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Or not :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FFS :lol:


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

I take my bosh back!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

early indications show we will get beat.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Not sure, I've went from being so high to :| so quick! 1 - 1


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh f**k off Hart


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

They can score at will.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes there are s**t


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

They are technically better on the ball than we are.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Hart is rattled


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Hart is rattled


 We can't string two passes together. We are being pressed not giving us any time on the ball.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> early indications show we will get beat.


 It's half time and I say we will win 3 -2. Brave call or wishful thinking?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> It's half time and I say we will win 3 -2. Brave call or wishful thinking?


 Nope I don't see it.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

It must be time


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Iceland team sheet: Welldoneson, comeonson, wellplayedson, getinson :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Iceland team sheet: Welldoneson, comeonson, wellplayedson, getinson :lol:


 2xbackofthenetson :lol:

lets hope his mate 4xbackovthenetson aint playing ...... :huh:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Rooney.....ffs


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Reminds me why I hate football.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Kane has been s**t time 4 him to come off


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Englandrshitsson, goinghomeson, and wellpissoffson are playing well for Iceland


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

This reminds me of enexit... :whistling:

Out of europe twice in less than a week :lol:

HOWEVER we dominated though :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

:lol: harry kane just trapped that ball further than I could kick it


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This reminds me of enexit... :whistling:
> 
> Out of europe twice in less than a week :lol:
> 
> HOWEVER we dominated though :lol:


 We ain't dominated f**k all tonight


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Rashford should of come on 15 mins ago


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Hodgson needs to immediately resign.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> We ain't dominated f**k all tonight


 Because we are shyte. 

we have dominated the amount of missed chances again :rolleye:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Owl needs to f**k off. Kane on set plays because he's the best at them? Wouldn't want to see the worst. Seen Walcott deliver better ffs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Hodgson needs to immediately resign.


 Why?

He's not playing....!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Hodgson needs to immediately resign.


 ****in hell, let the game finish, at least Cameron waited for the votes to be counted.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Can't we get a manager that picks based on form and not who u play 4.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Drinkwater should be in that team horrible


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Kante got into the French team yet we won't let drinkwater play.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

banzi said:


> ****in hell, let the game finish, at least Cameron waited for the votes to be counted.


 No need to wait mate. Its gameoversson.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

S1dhu82 said:


> Can't we get a manager that picks based on form and not who u play 4.


 England dont have any decent players full stop, who the f**k else could he pick?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Wake up call people.

England are shyte at football......


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Why?
> 
> He's not playing....!


 Nor is anyone else. The buck stops with the coach. Bad decisions on his part.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

banzi said:


> England dont have any decent players full stop, who the f**k else could he pick?


 Drinkwater won the league with Leicester and was one of the best midfielders in the league yet Henderson injured got on the plane


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hart has been s**t aswell


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

I swear some of these players think they have to leave europe


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Never mind guys, we can build on this for the World cup in 2026


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Nor is anyone else. The buck stops with the coach. Bad decisions on his part.


 He picked the cream of english premiership players. we just ain't good enough end of convo.

There is far too much bs and provado bigging up an ordinary team.

Credit to a strong, pressing, well organised iceland team.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> Never mind guys, we can build on this for the World cup in 2026


 :lol:


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Atleast big vin won!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Well thats embarrassing. I defended the group game performances but that was really really bad. Iceland are championship level players.

Ofcourse Owl has to take the blame for decisions like Kane taking set pieces when he couldn't deliver a pizza.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

He's looked good when he's come on, he's in the Utd starting 11 and Kane's been s**t all tournament (never mind his awful free kicks!). Where was the risk in bringing him on ffs?!

An absolutely shocking performance all over the pitch.



S1dhu82 said:


> Rashford should of come on 15 mins ago


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Now you lot know what it's like to be a Bolton Wanderers fan


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> He picked the cream of english premiership players. we just ain't good enough end of convo.
> 
> There is far too much bs and provado bigging up an ordinary team.
> 
> Credit to a strong, pressing, well organised iceland team.


 The best? He played an Arsenal player who started one game all fn season...the last fn game of the season. The best.....ffs mate.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Lads let's not 4get kane corners lol.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

This is about as far as I expected us to go.

Well done chaps.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Well thats embarrassing. I defended the group game performances but that was really really bad.* Iceland are championship level players. *
> 
> Ofcourse Owl has to take the blame for decisions like Kane taking set pieces when he couldn't deliver a pizza.


 and a country with a population of 320,000, go f**k yourself with your dumbass excuses.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> and a country with a population of 320,000, go f**k yourself with your dumbass excuses.


 Who's making excuses?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Look at the scenes of the Iceland players celebrating with their fans.

SumsSums it all up.

English players don't want international football.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Tee hee hee hee hee


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

It's all the Cockney fans shouting "come on my son", which inadvertently supported the Icelandic players


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Good luck to the Welsh now.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This is about as far as I expected us to go.
> 
> Well done chaps.


 Losing international games.

As English as bangers and mash, jellied eels and dogging.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

S1dhu82 said:


> Good luck to the Welsh now.


 I'm sure Wales will be out after Friday but hey... Feelsgoodmayne


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> He's looked good when he's come on, he's in the Utd starting 11 and Kane's been s**t all tournament (never mind his awful free kicks!). Where was the risk in bringing him on ffs?!
> 
> An absolutely shocking performance all over the pitch.


 Was clear Kanes confidence was shot when he nearly hit the corner flag from the free kick. Was nothing to lose from getting Rashford on sooner.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

When u have bale in ur team anything is possible


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

S1dhu82 said:


> When u have bale in ur team anything is possible


 When you have Bale in your team and the opposition GK has butterfingers everything is possible


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was clear Kanes confidence was shot when he newly hit the corner flag from the free kick. Was nothing to lose from getting Rashford on sooner.


 Kane has been sht all tournament, and then you got him out on the wing taking all the free kicks, he's 6' 3 and one thing he can do is head a ball, it's just idiotic.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

We're s**t

And we know are

We're s**t

And we know we are.

:lol: #TrustInRoy


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was clear* Kanes* confidence was shot when he nearly hit the corner flag from the free kick. Was nothing to lose from getting Rashford on sooner.


 Just another piece of the jigsaw. :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Well thats embarrassing.* I defended the group game performances* but that was really really bad. Iceland are championship level players.
> 
> Ofcourse Owl has to take the blame for decisions like Kane taking set pieces when he couldn't deliver a pizza.


 We were not playing anyone FFS


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was clear Kanes confidence was shot when he newly hit the corner flag from the free kick. Was nothing to lose from getting Rashford on sooner.


 Exactly. Vardy should have come on sooner if not started instead of Kane - at least someone else would have taken the set pieces!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> Never mind guys, we can build on this for the World cup in 2026


 This.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> We were not playing anyone FFS


 Never seen a game with only one team on the pitch. Check those rules you posted stevie :whistling:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Their manager is a part time dentist and ours WAS paid millions


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Told you England were shyte and that was the easiest Easiest money you could make


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Never seen a game with only one team on the pitch. Check those rules you posted stevie :whistling:


 The rules speak for themselves matey, Iceland 2 England 1. The rules say Iceland wins.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Roy has gone - that was quick!

Fair play to him, hope he doesn't get a massive pay-off though as it'd be daylight robbery.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Their manager is a part time dentist and ours WAS paid millions


 Just shows their not worth anywhere near what they get


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

big vin said:


> Told you England were shyte and that was the easiest Easiest money you could make


 There was the EU bet where you declined free money :whistling:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Have we seen proof yet?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

When you don't think things could get worse and they make Southgate favourite for the job


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

How's the euros looking for you English lads?? I'm Welsh and we're through to the last 8, so you must be through right??


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> When you don't think things could get worse and they make Southgate favourite for the job


 It makes no difference who the manager is.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> When you don't think things could get worse and they make Southgate favourite for the job


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Hodgeson for PM, he knows how to engineer an EU exit.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Same old england.

Why O why do people think the england's national team is a good side. We have proven tournament after tournament to be ordinary. Yet the blinkered typical english football pundit, the media and sponsors big england up to be something they clearly are not. Why could this be? Is it to create a massive revenue from the gullible masses. LOL

It's time to get real. And yes we are shyte at football.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

f**k England are shite to watch......They should have given the job to Rednapp.....Gary Neville for the Job?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Same old england.
> 
> Why O why do people think the england's national team is a good side. We have proven tournament after tournament to be ordinary. Yet the blinkered typical english football pundit, the media and sponsors big england up to be something they clearly are not. Why could this be? Is it to create a massive revenue from the gullible masses. LOL
> 
> It's time to get real. And yes we are shyte at football.


 Even the bookies thought they were good they were 9-1 to win the tournament outright that's why I laid them


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

9/1 for England on the bookies is because of the market driving the price not the bookies thinking they had any chance. A million deluded England fans back their team and that creates the price.

And that was the worst, most frustrating sh1t I have ever seen.

Why bother flying Rashford and Vardy out to simply waste them over and over again.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lotte said:


> 9/1 for England on the bookies is because of the market driving the price not the bookies thinking they had any chance. A million deluded England fans back their team and that creates the price.
> 
> And that was the worst, most frustrating sh1t I have ever seen.
> 
> Why bother flying Rashford and Vardy out to simply waste them over and over again.


 Yes you are spot on the market driving the price down, 9-1 was not a true reflection of their chances of winning that's why I said it was virtually risk free money yo be made


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

big vin said:


> Told you England were shyte and that was the easiest Easiest money you could make


 You tell us a lot of things. Just a shame 100% of it is bollocks.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

sen said:


> You tell us a lot of things. Just a shame 100% of it is bollocks.


 What have I told you is bollocks nothing I have said is untrue

I went through all this on here before put screenshots up of a 20k bet

Also I bought a new porsche nobody believed me so I posted up pictures of it with uk muscle written on piece of paper and put up picture of log book with my name on it


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

England... the only country that can leave Euro two times in four days.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Has Rooney retired yet?


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Has Rooney retired yet?


 Can't yet. He needs money for his plastic wife, granny whores and hair cuts !!


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> England... the only country that can leave Euro two times in four days.


 Goddamnit I was gonna make a joke like that


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Goddamnit I was gonna make a joke like that


 I already stole it from someone else on Croatian Facebook.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Woys phone


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

We should do to our footballers like they used to do in iraq when saddam was in charge. Beat the soles of their feet with canes in a football stadium. They get paid enough, that should concentrate their minds a little more. In fact take a few of their wives away to be gangbanged and force them to watch it.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

England manager gets paid £4.6 million a year.

Iceland manager is a part-time dentist.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Diegouru said:


> England manager gets paid £4.6 million a year.
> 
> Iceland manager is a part-time dentist.


 I blame the fans


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm quite glad that our pampered poofs lost tbh, being beaten by a team like Iceland should be a seriously humbling experience for all of them (it most definitley won't be though.) Every year it's "these fresh youngsters will breathe life back into the squad" and s**t like that. Absolute nonsense.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Not a big deal

@Acidreflux can still support Poland lol

best


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Not a big deal
> 
> @Acidreflux can still support Poland lol
> 
> best


 Can't stand football I'm glad we lost...


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Overpaid tosspots.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Ares said:


> I'm quite glad that our pampered poofs lost tbh, being beaten by a team like Iceland should be a seriously humbling experience for all of them (it most definitley won't be though.) Every year it's "these fresh youngsters will breathe life back into the squad" and s**t like that. Absolute nonsense.


 Every year, every fu**ing year.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

GameofThrones said:


> Every year, every fu**ing year.


 Now, lets not exaggerate, it's every two years. Admittedly, if there was a tournement every year, then it would most likely be every year.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

A true national disgrace ...... The problem is that since about the age of 10 these little twats have been told that they ar the best thing since sliced bread. Many have agents since they were 12 and haven't had to struggle or dig out hard, where are the battlers, ? They are all being paid fortunes so they DONT CARE, they will be back at the hairdressers on Monday.

Compare them to James Haskell being reluctantly removed injured from the pitch in the recent rugby matches. He had literally given everything, he'd left every last bit of energy on the pitch and was battered, bruised, bloodied but still performing.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Bomber1966 said:


> A true national disgrace ...... The problem is that since about the age of 10 these little twats have been told that they ar the best thing since sliced bread. Many have agents since they were 12 and haven't had to struggle or dig out hard, where are the battlers, ? They are all being paid fortunes so they DONT CARE, they will be back at the hairdressers on Monday.


 Not until they've had every bit of strain massaged from their overworked muscles, well not all as Rooney will go to a massage place with a difference for a granny massage.


----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

It's only a game of football folks. They were always guna go out at some stage so might as well embarrass themselves on the way out

Being over paid is subjective tho. Pay reflects the importance of a job role in terms of how much revenue can be generated thru it and as Football is big business a players pay is predominately based on their monitary value to the employer, ability secondary so it can easily be argued that they aren't over paid.

It's our fault as fans for buyin tickets and/or merchandise, payin ridiculous prices for the poor quality food on match days, subscribing to sports channels and following the useless cu**s on social media


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

pack of losers, no passion or spirit, same as the English fans, no manners or ability to leave the country without embarrassing themselves


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> pack of losers, no passion or spirit, same as the English fans, no manners or ability to leave the country without embarrassing themselves


 They don't care, nobody cares, the players will just go back to their premiership teams still get paid millions and the fans will continue to pay silly prices to watch them I dont blame the players I blame fans


----------

